# Show us your MTB



## jowwy (14 Aug 2017)

Don't care if its a 26", 27.5, 27.5+, 29, 29+ or fatbike............lets see what you guys are riding the tracks and trails on


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2017)

Old Skool early 90s Diamond Back Ascent Ex with Deore XT and LX.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2017)

The newer bike. BOARDMAN FS Pro. Bargain. Now has a dropper seat post and black bar grips. White ones were binned.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Aug 2017)

My Specialized Epic.


----------



## User269 (14 Aug 2017)




----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2017)

FF29


----------



## Jimidh (14 Aug 2017)

My Trek X-Caliber on a rare sunny day in the Pentlands.


----------



## Heigue'r (14 Aug 2017)

2015 santa cruz chameleon


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Aug 2017)

'97 Marin Shoreline Trail - now sporting a 1x8 drive train and a short stem/wide bars cockpit. I love it to bits! 






and a '97 Marin Hawk Hill with an upgraded STX drive train, vee brakes, and rigid fork


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2017)

im trying to decide whether to dump one of my road bikes and get a more track and trail specific full rigid............that i can slick up in summer for some gravel stuff.


----------



## cuberider (15 Aug 2017)

Charge 29"


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2017)

jowwy said:


> im trying to decide whether to dump one of my road bikes and get a more track and trail specific full rigid............that i can slick up in summer for some gravel stuff.


If you're thinking of bikepacking as well, then look carefully at frame size, cable runs and how much seat post you have sticking out as that will determine if you can fit bags easily. If you're not, never mind.


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> If you're thinking of bikepacking as well, then look carefully at frame size, cable runs and how much seat post you have sticking out as that will determine if you can fit bags easily. If you're not, never mind.


nope, no back packing crackle.......its just i've moved house and got lots of mountain trails up around me that i can use during the wintery months of the year, when my mate starts his track sessions and less road stuff. at the moment i got my Ti set-up as a flat bar with cyclcross tyres, but thinking i will need more rubber come the winter months


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2017)

i am liking the look of the BMC's on evans cycles and as my c2w voucher can be renewed in october, i could be tempted towards one of those for an N+1

but this is going of topic - so come on guys i'm sure theres more MTBers out there


----------



## Oldbloke (15 Aug 2017)

Giant Fathom 27.5"


----------



## ShooglyDougie (15 Aug 2017)

My on one inbred, we've had many happy days in the hills together the best bike I've ever owned.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Aug 2017)

It will have mavic crossmax sl pro wts wheels on it tomorrow when the post arrives


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2017)

Form rage hardtail.






Whyte 901 hardtail.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Form rage hardtail.
> View attachment 368455
> 
> 
> ...




Glad you chose the whyte in stealth colour

Nice them 901's


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2017)

meta lon said:


> Glad you chose the whyte in stealth colour
> 
> Nice them 901's



Indeed, I don't want to loose it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Aug 2017)

Wheels now fitted.easiest tubeless ever.. and with the xc tyres the bike is over a kg lighter...nice.


----------



## Threevok (20 Aug 2017)

Replacement frame for the pig bike commute / MTB






Plus my pride and joy SS


----------



## monstadog (20 Aug 2017)

My lovely P7


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Aug 2017)

My Jamis Komodo Pro.
(Yes I'm about to clean it ).


----------



## marzjennings (20 Aug 2017)

Here's a picture from last year when I bought the latest mtb...
View media item 9708
And I gotta love that carbon lightness...
View media item 9707


----------



## ChrisEyles (20 Aug 2017)

@Threevok that SS is gorgeous! 

I've been toying with the idea of a SS (probably retro 26" rigid, I have a hankering for a 90s GT frame) MTB for a year. I've tried sticking in one gear on a few rides and found it fine on the blue runs at the local trail centre, but am currently lacking the fitness to enjoy it anywhere else. If I ever get fit enough it would be a good reward


----------



## Dark46 (21 Aug 2017)

jowwy said:


> Having sold some spare parts I'm able to fund a new specialised pitch 650b.......not sure whether to get the 2018 in red with machanical disc or fund an extra 75 bucks for the hydraulic discs. Don't care about the forks etc etc as it's just to trash around on in the winter and some gravel tracks and canal paths etc.....no serious mtb stuff


Surely I would have thought it would have to be hydraulic disc


----------



## jowwy (21 Aug 2017)

Dark46 said:


> Surely I would have thought it would have to be hydraulic disc


I think so......thing is i have a spare set of hydraulic discs, but the pitch is all internal routing and i dont fancy stripping the brakes, threading through frame and re-building, bleeding etc


----------



## jowwy (21 Aug 2017)

Dark46 said:


> Surely I would have thought it would have to be hydraulic disc


i could even get the slightly older model for 360....strip all the gearing and add sram nx 1x11 as i have it in the shed and hydraulic discs. 

then sell all the other stuff to fund some better forks. that way i get a better bike, without the initial extra layout of my own funds


----------



## Alan O (21 Aug 2017)

jowwy said:


> I've hit a curve ball and bought a Planet X London road frame set and will build a flat bar cx 1x11 with hydraulic disc and 35 conti cx king tyres
> 
> Will post pics when it's built


That sounds like an interesting choice - and yes, please do show us what the result looks like.


----------



## Flyboy (21 Aug 2017)




----------



## jowwy (21 Aug 2017)

Alan O said:


> That sounds like an interesting choice - and yes, please do show us what the result looks like.


Will be a few weeks before building it up as I'm on hols in 2wks and I'm currently refurbish a rental property to put on the market, so busy busy


----------



## BretonM (22 Aug 2017)

monstadog said:


> My lovely P7
> 
> View attachment 369014


I own one myself !!
Lovely bike isn't it ??


----------



## Dark46 (24 Aug 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Aug 2017)




----------



## gelfy666 (28 Aug 2017)

My Bird Zero AM


----------



## monstadog (31 Aug 2017)

BretonM said:


> I own one myself !!
> Lovely bike isn't it ??



Yes, brilliant bike, great fun to ride


----------



## BretonM (1 Sep 2017)

gelfy666 said:


> View attachment 370434
> 
> 
> My Bird Zero AM


What brakes does this have ?


----------



## BretonM (1 Sep 2017)

monstadog said:


> Yes, brilliant bike, great fun to ride


Stands with the full susses aswell !!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Sep 2017)

Well, finally took the plunge









My new, shiny Calibre Dune fat bike


----------



## gelfy666 (3 Sep 2017)

BretonM said:


> What brakes does this have ?


It has Hope E4s at the moment but the rear one is being problematic currently


----------



## Iainj837 (23 Sep 2017)

Orbea mx 50


----------



## Flyboy (23 Sep 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Well, finally took the plunge
> 
> View attachment 371340
> View attachment 371341
> ...


What is your opinion on fatty , now you have had it a few weeks , I have a Trek Farley and love it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Sep 2017)

Flyboy said:


> What is your opinion on fatty , now you have had it a few weeks , I have a Trek Farley and love it.



Not been out on it as much as I'd like due to a week abroad and illness but on the trail it's hilarious. I'd read so many reviews saying "it goes over everything and anything" and it really does. Being 50 years old and a long time away from the kind of nutty off-roading I did as a kid, the bike is definitely braver than me though. I'll do tree roots and small lakes of mud (go faster!) but the more technical bits are too scary. Certainly gives a better workout than the road bike, I seem to use far more muscle groups - especially the grin muscles.

Been using it as a more convenient go-to bike for jumping on to go to the shops as I don't need to change shoes etc so I might put a rack on it to help.

However. It's a cheap bike. There is a lack of braze-ons. Only one set for a bottle cage and nothing on the front forks at all. New pedals have been ordered (DMR V8s) and I certainly need to replace the mechanical brakes. The drive train is clunky so that will probably be getting changed too and I'll get it converted over to tubeless at some point.

Not had a go on beaches yet - need to throw it in the back of the car and go find one soon.


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Oct 2017)

My Stumpjumper FSR 6fattie - It's a lot of fun!!













Stumpy



__ JhnBssll
__ 11 Oct 2017


----------



## Ste T. (13 Oct 2017)

JhnBssll said:


> My Stumpjumper FSR 6fattie - It's a lot of fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Oct 2017)

JhnBssll said:


> My Stumpjumper FSR 6fattie - It's a lot of fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks awesome.


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Oct 2017)

Cheers guys. Now the nights are drawing in and the weather is deteriorating I hope I'll get out on it a bit more as the road bike will get used less! I've just ordered a Gemini Titan 8-cell light setup so I can see the tree's I'm about to crash into  I'll put a new photo up when it arrives and I've got it fitted


----------



## JhnBssll (18 Oct 2017)

Light arrived this morning, fitted it this evening after work. Golly, it's a bit bright..! I'm possibly going to get a Gemini Duo to mount on my helmet too but will see how I get on with this thing for a while first 













New Gemini Titan front light fitted



__ JhnBssll
__ 18 Oct 2017


















New Gemini Titan front light fitted



__ JhnBssll
__ 18 Oct 2017


----------



## Ciar (31 Oct 2017)

My baby after a spin out in the local forest and dirty as she should be ;-)


----------



## iandg (2 Nov 2017)

Just brought my old Trek back to life


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Nov 2017)

^^^
If I could double like that trek, I would - looks ace!


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Nov 2017)

First mtb.


----------



## Mireystock (3 Nov 2017)




----------



## Alan O (3 Nov 2017)

lazyfatgit said:


> View attachment 381547
> First mtb.


Far too clean!


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Nov 2017)

Alan O said:


> Far too clean!


Not much rain in last couple of weeks. Did find some mud (and mosquitoes) this morning.


----------



## Cronorider (3 Nov 2017)

Just discovered this thread. Here's a pic from last spring. The frame is a Rocky Mountain 970 RSL that was built up by the original owner with a selection of high end parts. Industry Nine carbon tubeless wheels, XX1 drivetrain, XTR brakes and shifters. Raceface 35 mm carbon bar. 23 pound bike in this photo, but I put a dropper post on it so now 24 pounds. Another bike I purchased for a fraction of what it cost new.


----------



## JhnBssll (5 Nov 2017)

The Titan light is impressive and since it's very nearly my birthday I've treated myself to the Duo too. First impressions are equally good although I've only played with it briefly so far  That's a combined total of 5500 lumens at the front now, more than most cars  No excuses for wiping out on roots anymore that's for sure 













Gemini Duo



__ JhnBssll
__ 5 Nov 2017


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Nov 2017)

Something a bit different:






I don't get out on the MTBs very often but somehow I need to reignite my relationship with cycling. I was into mountain biking back when I had hair and only got a road bike to help with training. I will try to use this (and others) bike through the winter.
It is a very early 90s Bontrager Titanium with low travel Pace forks. Brakes are Magura HS-33 hydraulics.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Nov 2017)

Hugh how many of theae old beauts do you have running?


----------



## JhnBssll (5 Nov 2017)

That's a lovely machine in what appears to be great condition. Nice!

Those spokes


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Nov 2017)

A couple of muddy pics


----------



## mcshroom (5 Nov 2017)

Here's mine. A VooDoo Bantu





Not the greatest of MTBs but it's capabilities are superior to the riders so it's good enough for me


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Nov 2017)

mcshroom said:


> Here's mine. A VooDoo Bantu
> View attachment 381977
> 
> 
> Not the greatest of MTBs but it's capabilities are superior to the riders so it's good enough for me



The view !!


----------



## mcshroom (5 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> The view !!


That's from the C2C route above Ennerdale (where I was heading). There's some benefits to living up here


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Nov 2017)

mcshroom said:


> That's from the C2C route above Ennerdale (where I was heading). There's some benefits to living up here



Typicle view here..


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Nov 2017)

GT Ruckus - Trial
I bought this for £25. I'ts pretty heavy and it gets a right bashing. I broke the seatpost bolt last but one ride. It does the job but I want something with disc brakes and basically, something newer.


----------



## Tim330 (6 Nov 2017)

Great thread and some cracking scenery too.
Halfords last decent bike? 2014 Voodoo Hoodoo.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Nov 2017)

Tim330 said:


> View attachment 382104
> Great thread and some cracking scenery too.
> Halfords last decent bike? 2014 Voodoo Hoodoo.



Looking at your gloves? Im thinking Richard Kiel aka Jaws..


----------



## And (6 Nov 2017)

Cannondale F800 bought new in 2003 - had to have it re-painted (oxidation issues), fork serviced and a second hand groupset fitted within the last 2 years.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2017)

And said:


> Cannondale F800 bought new in 2003 - had to have it re-painted (oxidation issues), fork serviced and a second hand groupset fitted within the last 2 years.
> View attachment 382123


one of the best bike frames ever made.


----------



## And (7 Nov 2017)

dan_bo said:


> one of the best bike frames ever made.


Agreed  - one of the last made in the USA too. After 13+ years of fairly regular use I am concerned about welds failing as it's not uncommon after this time. The F800 now shares the MTB duties with this which I bought last month.


----------



## gelfy666 (9 Nov 2017)

Trying to get used to the new full suspension frame..... By the sea


----------



## dan_bo (10 Nov 2017)

2013 Commencal Supernormal 1by'd. Mucky morning commute for F.O.R.K.





This is what you call mud clearance...


----------



## gelfy666 (10 Nov 2017)

dan_bo said:


> 2013 Commencal Supernormal 1by'd. Mucky morning commute for F.O.R.K.
> 
> View attachment 382516
> 
> ...


Nice and muddy


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2017)

Giant Rincon.Very cheap bike,but it rides well on the tow path.Little story.Not knowing about mtb geometry,i put a couple of questions out on a forum.I got a reply back from a bloke in Australia,i was worried about sizing and looking too big for it.23" frame.The guy and his mate were 6-6 and 6-8 i was a mere midget at 6-4.It's a smashing bike.


----------



## Big Rich (18 Nov 2017)

My fattie above the steep climb near the head of the ladybower dams on the cut gate path.


----------



## jowwy (20 Nov 2017)

So in the end i didn't go with an MTB or even the PX london Road - i went for this instead...................

I already had the Ti frame as i've been using it as my disc road bike, but to me it looks better with chunky tyres and flat bars than it did as a road bike

it's running 1x11 shimano xt 36 - 11/40 with 35mm conti cx cyclo kings


----------



## Nibor (20 Nov 2017)

Chilly ride Yesterday


----------



## bjellys (20 Nov 2017)




----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2017)

bjellys said:


> View attachment 384050
> View attachment 384049


Very tidy.


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Nov 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Very tidy.



Yeah, I really like Marin's latest line-up of bikes, they look dead smart.


----------



## jowwy (22 Nov 2017)

jowwy said:


> So in the end i didn't go with an MTB or even the PX london Road - i went for this instead...................
> 
> I already had the Ti frame as i've been using it as my disc road bike, but to me it looks better with chunky tyres and flat bars than it did as a road bike
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the likes guys......just started getting the parts together to upgrade it all to di2


----------



## jowwy (23 Nov 2017)

XT di2 all ordered - just need to wait for santa to drop it all off now


----------



## Cavalol (24 Nov 2017)

Love this bike, didn't want a 29er but a few people told me I should get one and it was the best move I've made. Just about managed Llandegla without actually falling off and done a few laps of Delamere on it, plus probably a few hundred road miles.


----------



## Alan O (24 Nov 2017)

Cavalol said:


> View attachment 384521
> 
> 
> Love this bike, didn't want a 29er but a few people told me I should get one and it was the best move I've made. Just about managed Llandegla without actually falling off and done a few laps of Delamere on it, plus probably a few hundred road miles.


Ooh, that junction looks familiar, but I can't place it - where is it?


----------



## Cavalol (24 Nov 2017)

It's in Eccleston, near Chester. To the left (looking at the picture) is the road that leads to Eccleston ferry and the River Dee.


----------



## Venod (24 Nov 2017)




----------



## Alan O (24 Nov 2017)

Cavalol said:


> It's in Eccleston, near Chester. To the left (looking at the picture) is the road that leads to Eccleston ferry and the River Dee.


Ah yes, thanks! Not been that way in a while - I should do, maybe combine it with a Delamere trip and a ride along the Dee path.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Nov 2017)

Afnug said:


> View attachment 384523



You going to hang that on the whurlygig @Afnug and hope for rain


----------



## Venod (25 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> You going to hang th Iat on the whurlygig @Afnug and hope for rain



I think this was its first outing, I was shocked that I took out a sparkling bike and came back with it in that state, now fitted with a Thompson dropper post.


----------



## Threevok (25 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> You going to hang that on the whurlygig @Afnug and hope for rain



or when you can't wait for rain, invest in an organic bike wash...


----------



## Nigeyy (26 Nov 2017)

Land Locked Forest, Burlington, Massachusetts., loads of fun!


----------



## 3narf (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2017)

Here's my Scott Aspect. Tons of fun!











It really is great fun, very light too.


----------



## Nigeyy (4 Dec 2017)

Noanet Woodands, Massachusetts, from just over an hour ago. My hardtail -a 1996 Mongoose Rockadile updated with disc brakes, fork and dropper seatpost. Been experimenting with a Panaracer Swoop 26x2.4s..... Seem to be pretty good for the riding I do.

Edit: yes I do know the saddle needs adjusting, have to take care of that!


----------



## Yorksman (5 Dec 2017)

Forest trail on the german/belgian border:


----------



## SteCenturion (6 Dec 2017)

Just dropped a very scary *to me* £££ on a new (see used) FS on the bay of E.

This will be my 1st Mtb for 20 years as I am a ......... 'Roadie' really but hate winters on road.

I dare not post a photo yet as a) it is ripped from ebay, b) is not a physical thing until collected & c) don't want to tempt the "ripped off" fate.

Safe to say it's my biggest gamble/ebay purchase ever !


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2017)

SteCenturion said:


> Just dropped a very scary *to me* £££ on a new (see used) FS on the bay of E.
> 
> This will be my 1st Mtb for 20 years as I am a ......... 'Roadie' really but hate winters on road.
> 
> ...


You swapped sides?


----------



## SteCenturion (7 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> You swapped sides?


Just having a 'dabble' mate.

Might as well stay away from the ice, potholes & $#!T€ drivers on my skinny road tyres & go get mucky !


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 Dec 2017)

Pics when it comes!


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Dec 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> Pics when it comes!


It's here .....






& here ......






Has a few battle scars but just cosmetic & I think it needs a good service & front wheel spokes tensioning but overall satisfied (would have loved a 'Minter' but was never gonna happen).

It won't stay like this for long ......

*I have plans*


----------



## dan_bo (9 Dec 2017)

SteCenturion said:


> It's here .....
> 
> View attachment 386497
> 
> ...


yowser! Paint job and a half!


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Dec 2017)

dan_bo said:


> yowser! Paint job and a half!


I'v shown the prettier side, there are some paint chips, several in fact mainly on the non drive side & a big one under bottom bracket shell.

Currently has stock Sram 2x10 but looking at a change to 1x11/12, new bar, stem, grips, flats & a new wheel set built up (I already have the rims), new tyres *maybe* & a dropper post !

It's a carcass basically !


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Dec 2017)

@SteCenturion thought that looked pretty sweet in black and white when I first saw it, but that is flippin' gorgeous in full technicolour!


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Dec 2017)

I am interested to know the opinion of you MTBers, as I am not one and do no have a clue. What would be your ideal bike for this race coming up in 2018. I know a couple of guys who have registered and are wondering which bike they need.

Why would you choose that particular bike?

https://www.apidura.com/adventures/nelson-trees-this-is-the-silk-road-mountain-race/


----------



## dan_bo (11 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I am interested to know the opinion of you MTBers, as I am not one and do no have a clue. What would be your ideal bike for this race coming up in 2018. I know a couple of guys who have registered and are wondering which bike they need.
> 
> Why would you choose that particular bike?
> 
> https://www.apidura.com/adventures/nelson-trees-this-is-the-silk-road-mountain-race/



Steel 29er for a start. Dunno beyond that. 

Looks awesome though.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Dec 2017)

Any advance on a Steel 29er?


----------



## I like Skol (11 Dec 2017)

You


SteCenturion said:


> I'v shown the prettier side, there are some paint chips, several in fact mainly on the non drive side & a big one under bottom bracket shell.
> 
> Currently has stock Sram 2x10 but looking at a change to 1x11/12, new bar, stem, grips, flats & a new wheel set built up (I already have the rims), new tyres *maybe* & a dropper post !
> 
> It's a carcass basically !


You didn't happen to cycle past me and family as we were walking up to the trig point above Mottram Rd cutting in the snow yesterday did you? Some brave soul in knee length shorts rode up on a bright blue Mondraker. It was well below freezing and the wind was howling across the moorland whipping up the snow as it went....


----------



## Nigeyy (11 Dec 2017)

Easy. A motorbike until I lose _a lot of_ weight........ 



steveindenmark said:


> I am interested to know the opinion of you MTBers, as I am not one and do no have a clue. What would be your ideal bike for this race coming up in 2018. I know a couple of guys who have registered and are wondering which bike they need.
> 
> Why would you choose that particular bike?
> 
> https://www.apidura.com/adventures/nelson-trees-this-is-the-silk-road-mountain-race/


----------



## SteCenturion (11 Dec 2017)

I like Skol said:


> You
> 
> You didn't happen to cycle past me and family as we were walking up to the trig point above Mottram Rd cutting in the snow yesterday did you? Some brave soul in knee length shorts rode up on a bright blue Mondraker. It was well below freezing and the wind was howling across the moorland whipping up the snow as it went....


No mate .....
in fact, just like my other bikes it is sitting there, unloved atm, a very difficult split & things like nativity plays & seeing my Junior taking precedence atm.

I am pretty sure the front wheel needs some spoke tensioning & the F&R derailleurs need tweaking too.

Anyway I don't have a 'Legs Out' Licence since I was reported as a white Yeti !


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Dec 2017)

My Kona Lanai, a cheap replacement for a GT Zaskar I had stolen a while back. This one hets the odd trip to Clayton vale, but gets rolled out for the commute when the roads are a little slippery.


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Dec 2017)

All these retro Kona's popping up... I had a Hahanna followed by a Caldera in my mid teens and loved both of them, great geometry and lively steel frames.

As fate would have it a Caldera frame popped up out of the blue this afternoon (after typing "Kona Frame" in eBay and hitting enter - what are the chances?!) so obviously I bought it  I'll have to hide it in the roof of the garage for a month or two, at least until the Bianchi arrives and settles in, before I let the boss know bicycle #5 is in the planning 













Caldera_Frame



__ JhnBssll
__ 19 Dec 2017


----------



## Biff600 (19 Dec 2017)

Saw it in the LBS on Sunday, bought it yesterday morning, it was ready for collection by midday yesterday, hopefully have time to collect it by the end of the week and get a few miles on it on Saturday.


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Dec 2017)

Looks similar to my stumpjumper - if so you'll love it


----------



## Biff600 (19 Dec 2017)

JhnBssll said:


> Looks similar to my stumpjumper - if so you'll love it



Thank you, its the Stumpjumper FSR Elite and I'm looking forward to getting it covered in mud !!


----------



## dan_bo (19 Dec 2017)

Bikes are brill arent they.


----------



## Biff600 (20 Dec 2017)

I managed to collect the bike today, adjusted it to fit and off I went.

Only did 12 miles, but it was a fun 12 miles. Then spent another hour or so cleaning it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2017)

Ive got a few pics of that view looking towards Wansford..nice bike.


----------



## sarahale (20 Dec 2017)

Nothing special but I like it, alot.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Dec 2017)

sarahale said:


> Nothing special but I like it, alot.
> View attachment 387903


If it gets used it's the best bike in the world.


----------



## sarahale (20 Dec 2017)

dan_bo said:


> If it gets used it's the best bike in the world.



I like it so much I use it for everything now, be it a short commute or 70miles.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Dec 2017)

My new Hard Tail ,Marin Nail Trail 7
Now sorted.
Easton carbon 35 bars with a 50 race face stem and maxxis Ikon top end fast rubber..

Just got the dropper cable to shorten when the solderless nipple arrives. The one fitted was tightened by king feckin kong so impossible to undo , needs cutting off.

Winter work ride just got exciting!!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Jan 2018)

Seeing as I can't ride at the mo  , I've given the Hardtail a few tweaks ready for when I can 

Slackened the front end by 3 degrees (now 67) and upped the travel to 120mm, along with wider bars (740mm) and flat pedals for a bit more fun 






Older Photo


----------



## Tal (7 Jan 2018)

This is all my pocketbook could afford but it is a smooth ride ...
Gravity FSX 2.0 






Would not let me link to photobucket ... something about my acct?


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jan 2018)

2017 Marin Pine Mountain. Still stock at the moment really as it suits me as is, plus if it 'ain't broke and all that


----------



## ChrisEyles (7 Jan 2018)

That Marin looks like a lot of fun. Love the nod to the old 90s paint jobs too!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Jan 2018)

The Commencal at Deggers this mornin. Awesome Crisp n Dry ride.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jan 2018)

Found this brand new Voodoo Bizango at Halfords in Lakeside at a price where it would have been rude not to take advantage of.




My first proper MTB in years.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jan 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Found this brand new Voodoo Bizango at Halfords in Lakeside at a price where it would have been rude not to take advantage of.
> View attachment 390578
> 
> My first proper MTB in years.


There good
I nearly bought one the other week but went for the Marin Nail 7 as the rutland deal was too good to miss


----------



## AyJay (9 Jan 2018)

First time out after the holiday. Short trip to the beach.


----------



## flying start (24 Jan 2018)

This is mine hasn't been used for 3 year but going to start getting back out again


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Jan 2018)

Nice bike - far too good to be sitting in the garage! Enjoy getting back out on the trails


----------



## jonnysnorocket (3 Feb 2018)

My present from Santa, the Ragley Marley, at longdale Derbyshire lasl weekend. 
Really, really, nice bike, everything feels 'just right' with it.
The full suss isn't getting out much these days!


----------



## jowwy (13 Feb 2018)

Customised Cube attention SL

XT DI2 rear mech
XT di2 display
Climbing shifter
Braided rear di2 cabling
32t zee crankset
2 x sets of mavic crossroad wheelsets
Wtb nano 2.2 mtb tyres
Wtb horizon 47mm tyres


----------



## SteCenturion (16 Feb 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> 2017 Marin Pine Mountain. Still stock at the moment really as it suits me as is, plus if it 'ain't broke and all that
> 
> View attachment 390438


Is that up Rivi @smokeysmoo ?


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Feb 2018)

SteCenturion said:


> Is that up Rivi @smokeysmoo ?


'tis indeed Sir, around the Chinese Gardens


----------



## SteCenturion (16 Feb 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> 'tis indeed Sir, around the Chinese Gardens


Thought so mate.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Feb 2018)

Is it any good for MTB'ing up there? Keep meaning to go up and have a look. I would like to do more mtb this year, and as Rivvy is on my door step, seems silly not to try it!


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2018)

jowwy said:


> Customised Cube attention SL
> 
> XT DI2 rear mech
> XT di2 display
> ...


Weighs in at 10.6kgs......not bad for a non weenie mtb


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Feb 2018)

Well, it's hardly the mosts rock'n'roll look, but I stuck a rear rack and mini front mudguard on the bike I keep at work. 






When it warms up a bit I'll start bike packing and bivy camping my way around Exmoor, and this should hopefully be a tad more practical for the purpose.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Feb 2018)

My retro Marin Muirwoods steely with stock Manitou Magnum forks ( it’s like riding on custard!).
Pictured in the Grounds of Hazlewood Castle.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (18 Feb 2018)

Cube Stereo HPA Race 140. 650b. Shimano 2 x 11 Deore XT. Running tubeless with Magic Mary's front and rear. 
Can't find a URL so no picture . Yet.


----------



## User32269 (18 Feb 2018)

My Univega Alpina 90's mtb.


----------



## AyJay (24 Feb 2018)

Cold day on the east coast........


----------



## Threevok (25 Feb 2018)

Built today - test run


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Feb 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Cube Stereo HPA Race 140. 650b. Shimano 2 x 11 Deore XT. Running tubeless with Magic Mary's front and rear.
> Can't find a URL so no picture . Yet.





Like mine only metal and different gearing.

I have the hpcR superb bikes


----------



## BianchiVirgin (27 Mar 2018)

Yes, I'm very happy with it. Great trail geometry but a bit upright for some steep drops.


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2018)

It's no longer a 'stealth' bike having been 'found' in the garage (bought it soon after breaking my back)


----------



## dan_bo (28 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> It's no longer a 'stealth' bike having been 'found' in the garage (bought it soon after breaking my back)
> 
> View attachment 401908


needs a quill stem and downtube shifters that.


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2018)

dan_bo said:


> needs a quill stem and downtube shifters that.



It's a bit 'modern' isn't it - even has bouncy stuff on it.


----------



## Chappy (6 Apr 2018)

This is the latest addition to the family. Looking forward to Wareham tomorrow.






Little update on this bike. I took it to BPW in November and it performed great, for my skill level and experience of trail centre riding it did everything I asked of it and I cant wait to go back this year.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2018)

Chappy said:


> This is the latest addition to the family. Looking forward to Wareham tomorrow.
> View attachment 403236



that looks great, lot of bike for the money,enjoy


----------



## AyJay (7 Apr 2018)

meta lon said:


> that looks great, lot of bike for the money,enjoy



So right. I am a great fan of Boardman.


----------



## Chappy (7 Apr 2018)

meta lon said:


> that looks great, lot of bike for the money,enjoy



I've just been out in Wareham forest finding all the hidden trails. The difference a rear shock makes compared to a hardtail if really noticeable especially with all the smaller bumps in thre trail.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2018)

Chappy said:


> I've just been out in Wareham forest finding all the hidden trails. The difference a rear shock makes compared to a hardtail if really noticeable especially with all the smaller bumps in thre trail.



i bought a new Hardtail in December ,as i fancied one again after going FS for the last couple of year's.
i love the HT but im having a lot of back pain again 
i think hard trails and hardtails are for the yoof


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Apr 2018)

meta lon said:


> think hard trails and hardtails are for the yoof



The Yoof round my way all seem to ride flash-looking suspension BSOs, but only ever in the vicinity of the shops in the town centre mind you, never see them in any woods etc.

This old, late 90's I would guess, rigid 26" machine represents the purest form of MTB, just a no-frills strong steel frame with sturdy wheels and nothing more. 






Great for low-speed woods rides if you watch the ground ahead and pick your route carefully, but the bike will give your body a beating if you try to ride it fast and unsympathetically on rough surfaces.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Apr 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The Yoof round my way all seem to ride flash-looking suspension BSOs, but only ever in the vicinity of the shops in the town centre mind you, never see them in any woods etc.
> 
> This old, late 90's I would guess, rigid 26" machine represents the purest form of MTB, just a no-frills strong steel frame with sturdy wheels and nothing more.
> 
> ...


what is it skipdriver? Is the frame any special steel? Am assuming it's steel. If so might make a good bomb-proof tourer/expedition bike?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Apr 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> what is it skipdriver? Is the frame any special steel? Am assuming it's steel. If so might make a good bomb-proof tourer/expedition bike?



It's nothing to get excited about, just one of Halfords offerings in plain clothes. Frame appears to be bog-standard welded hi-tensile with slightly oversized tubes, no cro-moly stickers or anything like that on it. Nice quality Rigida alloys though which run very true and very round, I do wonder if the wheels are someone's upgrade as they seem a bit too good for the budget Shimano mechanicals.
It's sturdy, and ideal as a local hack, but not really comfortable enough for rides over 10 miles. I've got a '91 Raleigh MTB with a lighter 23" Reynolds 501 frame in bits that would make a much better bomb-proof distance workhorse on semi-slick tyres, plus '88 and '95 vintage hybrids in 531 and 501, nice comfortable bikes you could ride for several hours without suffering.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Apr 2018)

Am a bit of a fan of old hybrids with quality frames skipdiver - I'd be interested in what those 88 and 95 vintage bikes are if you would be so kind as to tell. Might be best to PM me in case it racks up the buying price


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Apr 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Am a bit of a fan of old hybrids with quality frames skipdiver - I'd be interested in what those 88 and 95 vintage bikes are if you would be so kind as to tell. Might be best to PM me in case it racks up the buying price



The '88 is this 22 1/2" Raleigh Gemini 18 in 531, a £20 purchase:-



It rides lovely and there aren't that many of them about from what I can see. They were clearly aimed at the more well-heeled flat-bar customer back in the day, so probably only sold in relatively small numbers.

The '95 is a 23 1/2" Raleigh Pioneer Trail 18 in 501, bought locally for a Tenner, but don't have a pic of that on my 'puter to post.
Plenty of old ones going cheap on the 'Bay, no-one seems to appreciate what good bikes they are, and the early 90's bikes have multi-colour paint jobs that haven't aged too well - which probably depresses the secondhand prices further. Easily sorted with a pot of paint though. Most of them are "18-23" hi-tensile steel, you have to look at the exact model on offer if you specifically want a Reynolds version. Mine was a 501 frame purchase by pure luck.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Apr 2018)

Many thanks for the reply skipdiver - only just realised that you are in London - I may get in touch.

I know what you mean about some of those paint jobs - yes there were some extraordinary things - I remember being on a ride with someone and thinking he had painted the bike himself - then saw a pic online and it became clear that it was probably an original paint job - the work perhaps of a drug addled survivor of the 60s who had managed to drag him/herself into the dayglo 80s.

Me, I'd probably keep the original paintjobs out of perversity/thief deterrent. Agree about the complications of model numbers - and that there are many "hi tensile" things around. Never been sure what "hi tensile" was supposed to mean though of course to use it signifies cheap/heavy/no life.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Apr 2018)

I think the later Pioneers with single colour understated paint jobs are much nicer to look at. The hi-tensile versions are still a good frame, just maybe about a pound heavier than the 501. Hi-tensile simply means a steel with a higher UTS and carbon content than plain mild steel. It comes in various types. Reynolds 501 and 531 are also high tensile alloy steels!


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Apr 2018)

thanks for the reply skipdiver.

Yes it seemed odd that "hi tensile" might mean literally bad, as it sounds like a good quality to have. But would you agree that, although I have the feeling that neither of us are brand whores, it is best to avoid something that is just labelled "hi tensile" without any more info/branding on the actual provenance of the steel tubing? I have passed on a few bikes I have seen which were just labelled "hi tensile".


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Apr 2018)

At the risk of going more OT, and upsetting the hardcore MTB'ers by discussing frame materials, it's largely about marketing. Almost all bikes are made either of various grades of steel, one of two grades of aluminium alloy, or various grades of carbon fibre/resin composites. Steel is often perceived as old-fashioned and heavy, aluminium and CF as more modern and high-tech. If you want to sell a cheap heavy steel frame to someone who doesn't know much about bikes (or engineering materials), putting "hi-tensile" in the spec description looks more impressive than just "steel". The devil is in the detail, as there are many different grades of steel, but the average buyer doesn't go that deeply into it, they just don't like the idea of spending their money on something made out of a "bad" material. So plain "steel" is no good, but "hi-tensile" sounds OK! Serious comparison is prevented by the manufacturers not stating the exact spec, wall thickness etc, and this is deliberate at the cheap end. I would strongly suspect an 80's or 90's frame made of Raleigh "18-23" is a better quality than an Apollo "all-purpose steel" frame of a similar vintage, but both are hi-tensile tubing..


----------



## Eagone (9 Apr 2018)

My sons and my bike -


----------



## oldnpastit (14 Apr 2018)

Harris with the HT (Stanton Sherpa).


----------



## Nigel182 (23 Apr 2018)

Just Returned to the Fold with a new MTB..... can't wait to get some "Action" on this new "Beast"


----------



## Ciar (4 May 2018)

Chappy said:


> I've just been out in Wareham forest finding all the hidden trails. The difference a rear shock makes compared to a hardtail if really noticeable especially with all the smaller bumps in thre trail.



I actually went on holiday to Dorset last year, took the MTB on holiday with us and did a day with a local guide in Wareham lovely part of the country and the forest was amazing


----------



## flyingfifi (5 May 2018)




----------



## Levo-Lon (6 May 2018)

Flat carbon bars and a 34 front for a bit more speed..

Love this Marin nail trail


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2018)

My old ones

Not owned MTB since about 2010

1989 Marin Pine Mountain




PX'd for a Pace Research RC100, in 1990 (or early 1991?)






Sold to brother-in-law, about 1997 (after I'd had it repainted, & the cranks/stem chromed)


A gap then until 2007
Trek 6000Disc
I had to substantially adjust it, on purchase
Far too 'sit up & beg', & 'mile-wide' h/bars
The fat (2.2"?) tyres were binned, for 1.5" Specialized Houfallise (spelling?)




Sold during the year that opens this post


Why I was being chased by runners, it was the 2008 http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/


----------



## AyJay (15 May 2018)

Just love those Pace. Superb.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2018)

AyJay said:


> Just love those Pace. Superb.


Yes, they're still very nice

The precurser to the Aheadset (present day system, but upside down) *however* it limited you to the stem it came with, or a custom order
If buying a new one, Duncan would weld one up for you
I went to the workshops a couple of times, when they were at Leeming; the one between Haworth & Denholme (not up A1, near RAF Dishforth)
Individually replaceable fork-legs (Reynolds 531)

Not my pictures, but you get the idea




'Ditto' with the Bullseye cranks (to Shimano) *but*, the l/h crank was only held with a very small 'cam' (1/2 inch or less)

Externally triple-butted






Grease nipple on head-set & BB shell




And Maguras, which were a blessing & a curse
Bags of power, easy to bleed
Blocks just pulled out to change
if a stone got into the block, it wore the rim - in one race!!
No facility to remove a wheel without deflating tyre, initially (later a QR brake mount was used)


OH!, & knowing the sponsored riders (Steve Worland & Richard) helped
_1990 - 1991 NEMBA_


Still count Richard, his brother, parents, as friends
_2016 'Harriers v Cyclists'


_



Want to know more??
Ask


----------



## AyJay (15 May 2018)

Takes me back to days long gone. We had some fun in the 90's. So good to just turn up and race. Most weekends too.


----------



## ChrisEyles (19 May 2018)

I've recently come to the conclusion that the FS bike I own is over-kill for most of the riding I do, and so I decided to sell it and found a more modern hardtail instead. It needs a bit of work to get it ready to hit the bridleways, but first I thought I'd take the nicer bits off the FS and swap them for some of the components on my work MTB that are showing their age. 

So here's my '97 Marin Hawk Hill with some much nicer wheels, comfier saddle, an upgrade to 8 speeds with STX RC derailleur and shifters, and nicer V brakes and levers (the old avid single digits brake arms had a *lot* of play in them!). I didn't quite have room for my bar ends with the trigger shifters instead of grip shifters so took the lock-on grips off the FS bike too. Not sure if these will stay or if I'll get cut them down and re-fit bar ends. 















Plan is to fit all the older bits that came off this bike back onto the FS donor bike, and offer it up as a cheap and cheerful first bouncy bike for someone local (it will probably get used for shopping trips around town which will pain me slightly but there you go!).


----------



## Mista Preston (21 May 2018)

Chappy said:


> This is the latest addition to the family. Looking forward to Wareham tomorrow.
> View attachment 403236



Hey Chappy - i am looking at taking the plunge on either a Boardman or a Calibre Bossnut. Just curious though the frame design is different than the one on the Halfords website. Any ideas? 

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...e-pro-full-suspension-27-5-16-18-19-20-frames

Thanks 
Clive


----------



## Chappy (21 May 2018)

Mista Preston said:


> Hey Chappy - i am looking at taking the plunge on either a Boardman or a Calibre Bossnut. Just curious though the frame design is different than the one on the Halfords website. Any ideas?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...e-pro-full-suspension-27-5-16-18-19-20-frames
> 
> ...





Mista Preston said:


> Hey Chappy - i am looking at taking the plunge on either a Boardman or a Calibre Bossnut. Just curious though the frame design is different than the one on the Halfords website. Any ideas?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...e-pro-full-suspension-27-5-16-18-19-20-frames
> 
> ...




Hi Clive

I think the slight differences in the frame are due to the F/S that I have was last year's model .


----------



## AyJay (23 May 2018)

Day at the Sea


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2018)

New post and seat, bike now down to 11.4 kg, I need some new sealant to go tubeless again.
This will bring my xc work commuter down to 11kg.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Jun 2018)

Just built this from a bog standard 2nd hand bargain of a Rose Granite Chief using some choice bits from my hardtail

Gone is the 2x10 drive train - now got a 1x10
Gone is the daft hydraulic remote on the dropper post - it's now got a cable conversion
Gone is the pink and black paint job - it's now, as you can see, green ...very green

I just need to get some more custom graphics for the shock to match those on the fork







Fist ride today went very well but more fiddling with the suspension is needed


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2018)

Ffoeg said:


> Just built this from a bog standard 2nd hand bargain of a Rose Granite Chief using some choice bits from my hardtail
> 
> Gone is the 2x10 drive train - now got a 1x10
> Gone is the daft hydraulic remote on the dropper post - it's now got a cable conversion
> ...


that looks fkin ace.


----------



## Gixxerman (27 Jun 2018)

Trek 8500 2009.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2018)

Pulled the trigger on this on Monday night and it arrived today!
Maybe time for a cheeky test ride later before the footy... not a bad day... so far


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Jul 2018)

A few more tweaks....

The graphics on the shock now match the fork and rest of the bike, thanks to SpeedyDecal in Italy

The cassette's grown in size to a 11-46t Sunrace effort, which arrived from China in just under 6 days .... so I celebrated and treated it to a new goldy chain .

And to complete it (for now), I've put a green strip on an Muddhugger front mudguard I had kicking about.

It's all about the details 






Photo taken on it's first 'proper ride', Geltsdale in the North Pennines


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2018)

On it’s second ride and out in the wild...
Have to setup the forks properly though, seemed to compress a fair bit but have purchased a shock pump and added some air to reflect rider weight (ahem) will try to set the sag and damping properly this weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Aug 2018)

I was going to get rid of my old hardtail after cannibalising it when I got the ROSE (see 2 posts above), but I just couldn't bring myself to. 

So it's had a similar makeover to the ROSE, with the addition of a few chose bits and gone from this

View attachment 390226


to this






Just had a rip round the local park and its still a hoot


----------



## Denis99 (15 Aug 2018)

Marin Pine Mountain 2


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Sep 2018)

A few new bits on the Stumpjumper warrants a few new photos


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Sep 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> A few new bits on the Stumpjumper warrants a few new photos
> 
> View attachment 427991
> View attachment 427992
> View attachment 427993




very nice,love the head lamps


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2018)

Little front end change.
Carbon fork for a change, feels great on light bumpy stuff.
I have a nice big magic Mary to pop on for a muddy sesh..
Chinese job £85 bloody lovey finish and came with a bung for carbon steerer too.
Goes a treat with the frame and my other add one.
Bike is 9.8kg


----------



## Salar (19 Oct 2018)

How do you find the tyres, I've the same tyres, 2.1" and they are a swine to get on and off.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> How do you find the tyres, I've the same tyres, 2.1" and they are a swine to get on and off.



Not too bad, but the mavic rims are quite deep so that helps, i manage with my fingers.
My trail kings are a lot harder..


----------



## Salar (19 Oct 2018)

I think it might be my rims, Sun Black Eye.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> I think it might be my rims, Sun Black Eye.



They are a tight tyre to fit ,you really need to get the tyre into the middle to avoid levers and swearing..


----------



## simon the viking (20 Oct 2018)

Heres mine and Little V's new MTBs. Ben bought his own Btwin a few weeks ago. (from savings acrued over his life) as I said he could have one for Xmas but he wants a new console... Mine is a Python aquired yesterday


----------



## Oldbloke (20 Oct 2018)

Merida 96XT bought a few weeks ago, bars are high for my old aching shoulders! Bliss to ride after my last couple of hardtails


----------



## fted33 (20 Oct 2018)

I think it is a 2006 stump jumper expert. Have had it from new, still a cracking bike. Used mainly in Thetford Forest.


----------



## flyingfifi (20 Oct 2018)

my 26inc Revolution MTB with front 203mm avid brake


----------



## dan_bo (20 Oct 2018)

fted33 said:


> I think it is a 2006 stump jumper expert. Have had it from new, still a cracking bike. Used mainly in Thetford Forest.
> View attachment 434723


I know a few people who have been running stumpies for more than a decade with no more than a shock service. Great bikes.


----------



## fted33 (20 Oct 2018)

Fantastic bikes a lot better than the rider. Virtually bullet proof,


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (29 Oct 2018)

This is my new (used) MTB, I am still very, very bad at it but I keep hitting the trails.. Maybe one day I won't be too scared of falling down.






I was suppose to be faster and easier to get over the rocks and roots... I don't see it.. But is a nice bike. No complains there


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Oct 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> This is my new (used) MTB, I am still very, very bad at it but I keep hitting the trails.. Maybe one day I won't be too scared of falling down.
> 
> View attachment 436128
> 
> ...




The more cautious you are the more you crash and burn.
If you go really fast your not able to crash at the hazzard as you've passed it
You do still crash but not where you thought so much better for your confidence


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (30 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> The more cautious you are the more you crash and burn.
> If you go really fast your not able to crash at the hazzard as you've passed it
> You do still crash but not where you thought so much better for your confidence



Keep hearing this.. People I ride with said they are going to cut my breaks off..
So far my confidence going downhill in none existent.
Good thing I am fairly strong going up the hills so I gain time up... and they cut it out and pass me going down.. 
Is no surprise to me I am the same on the road.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Oct 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Keep hearing this.. People I ride with said they are going to cut my breaks off..
> So far my confidence going downhill in none existent.
> Good thing I am fairly strong going up the hills so I gain time up... and they cut it out and pass me going down..
> Is no surprise to me I am the same on the road.



As long as you enjoy it ..takes a lot of practice to go quicker without a visit to A&E


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

I wouldn't ride with impatient twits like that. I wouldn't even associate with them.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I wouldn't ride with impatient twits like that. I wouldn't even associate with them.


 they are joking... I hope!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (31 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> As long as you enjoy it ..takes a lot of practice to go quicker without a visit to A&E



Working on it.. I keep getting out there, let's face it I am not good on the road either when it comes to downhills.

For whatever reason my bikes won't turn.


----------



## fted33 (31 Oct 2018)

Ride at your pace and take the downhills and rocks the same. No point lying on your back in the middle of nowhere with no phone signal and no one around to hear you scream. Been there done that. Anyone tries to force you tell em to Feck off. (feck is not a swear word in the irish language it means please go away and leave me alone)


----------



## Kernow_T (31 Oct 2018)

Stepping over to the dark side and dabbling with MTB (never have before). Picked this up (2nd hand but only ridden twice) and loved my first spin yesterday. Basically have no gear at all so if anyone has anything going cheaply (esp shoes sz 10) I'd be most interested. Would also appreciate any advice on what I might find handy kit wise. Absolute max budget of £75-100 to get me started. Happy to manage for the time-being though would like shoes as a priority. Any words of wisdom gratefully received.


----------



## Threevok (31 Oct 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> View attachment 436378
> Stepping over to the dark side and dabbling with MTB (never have before). Picked this up (2nd hand but only ridden twice) and loved my first spin yesterday. Basically have no gear at all so if anyone has anything going cheaply (esp shoes sz 10) I'd be most interested. Would also appreciate any advice on what I might find handy kit wise. Absolute max budget of £75-100 to get me started. Happy to manage for the time-being though would like shoes as a priority. Any words of wisdom gratefully received.



Lovely bike - quite a capable frame that

Any suitable clothes will do for the moment - you don't need to splash out a lot until you decide what works and what doesn't

In this weather, I wear snow boots and old loose woven type tracksuit bottoms, with base layers underneath

The Muddy Fox stuff at Sports Direct is OK for the price, especially the shoes and shorts.

I have had mine for a number of years and they are still going strong even on the commute. 

The shoes can be converted between flats and SPD


----------



## Kernow_T (31 Oct 2018)

Threevok said:


> Lovely bike - quite a capable frame that
> 
> Any suitable clothes will do for the moment - you don't need to splash out a lot until you decide what works and what doesn't
> 
> ...


Many thanks for advice...whilst money being tight is rarely a luxury, it does make it easy in having to make do whether I want to or not. Will stick to my bibtights or leggings then for the moment but with a pair of rugby shorts over the top so as to not look like even more of a noob. The roomier jackets etc I use for road should be fine for top half and I'll stick to same helmet and gloves. If nothing used comes up I'll probably pay sports direct a visit. Many thanks


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Oct 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Working on it.. I keep getting out there, let's face it I am not good on the road either when it comes to downhills.
> 
> For whatever reason my bikes won't turn.



Thats usually down to a thing called target fixation.
Your also probably tense ...

Relax and always look where you want to be and not at the ground or tree ect.
Common cause of novice motorcycle riders to crash, panic and target fixation on car or the wrong side of the road when going a bit too fast.
Experience is using the bars " opposite steering" to force a quick turn and look at the safe option relax and often stay off the brakes..


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> View attachment 436378
> Stepping over to the dark side and dabbling with MTB (never have before). Picked this up (2nd hand but only ridden twice) and loved my first spin yesterday. Basically have no gear at all so if anyone has anything going cheaply (esp shoes sz 10) I'd be most interested. Would also appreciate any advice on what I might find handy kit wise. Absolute max budget of £75-100 to get me started. Happy to manage for the time-being though would like shoes as a priority. Any words of wisdom gratefully received.


Snap - I've got exactly the same bike and it's great fun as a change from the road bikes. If you plan to use it as intended, just stick with any old clobber - in my case something like Ronhill Bikesters/Tracksters, £10 walking shoes from Decathlon and some form of breathable top & jacket


----------



## Kernow_T (2 Nov 2018)

After two little pootles my first proper trail ride today. 25miles and 2.5k ft elevation, plus plenty of big rocks and mud; loving the views and the freedom and looking forward to much more
Clay Country - mid-Cornwall


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Nov 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> After two little pootles my first proper trail ride today. 25miles and 2.5k ft elevation, plus plenty of big rocks and mud; loving the views and the freedom and looking forward to much more
> Clay Country - mid-Cornwall
> View attachment 436674



Spectacular trail, not envious at all....honest


----------



## Dishy (6 Nov 2018)

Went with a carrera vengeance


----------



## Mireystock (7 Nov 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> Many thanks for advice...whilst money being tight is rarely a luxury, it does make it easy in having to make do whether I want to or not. Will stick to my bibtights or leggings then for the moment but with a pair of rugby shorts over the top so as to not look like even more of a noob. The roomier jackets etc I use for road should be fine for top half and I'll stick to same helmet and gloves. If nothing used comes up I'll probably pay sports direct a visit. Many thanks




Same bike as me, and which I'm guessing I've done around 2000 miles on now. Also our 14 year old has the newer, red Bizango. I was looking at getting him another bike for his first mountain bike, but the reviews of the Bizango were just so good (again) against bikes that were up to £100 pounds more that it would have been stupid not to have bought him one.


----------



## Justinslow (2 Dec 2018)

New bike, old stock = cheapish
Forme Ripley 001 
Always hankered after a decent (for me) MTB, saw these over a year ago but missed the boat, then this one popped up so took the plunge.


----------



## Justinslow (5 Dec 2018)

With the addition of some mudguards


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2018)

Arty picture from March !


----------



## jonnysnorocket (15 Dec 2018)

After months of faffing with the build on their site, I finally took delivery of this a few weeks back.
The GX Eagle is absolutely superb, a lovely bike, beautifully put together Bird


----------



## clid61 (16 Dec 2018)

My MTB , CB frame , and rest ripped off a Rockhopper , I never tire of this bike had it years and will keep it for years to come


----------



## DCBassman (16 Dec 2018)

This one I'm keeping...




This one's for sale.


----------



## Venod (16 Dec 2018)

Old School MTB


----------



## clid61 (16 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> This one I'm keeping...
> View attachment 442755
> 
> This one's for sale.
> View attachment 442756


If I was near Tavistock I'd rip your arm off for the CB


----------



## clid61 (16 Dec 2018)

Threevok said:


> Lovely bike - quite a capable frame that
> 
> Any suitable clothes will do for the moment - you don't need to splash out a lot until you decide what works and what doesn't
> 
> ...


I have Muddy fox gear from Sports Direct for dossing about in, serve their purpose well. Saves on wearing out decent gear .


----------



## Zipp2001 (1 Feb 2019)

I have a 29 plus, and fat bike. The fat bike has studded tires for dealing with iced over trails.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2019)

There’s some great looking MTBs on this fred. 

One from the past I should not have sold. Cannondale Jekyll 2000, which got me back on a bike in my 40’s , I upgraded the brakes, the bars, and the tyres. It cost 2 grand in 2000. I wish I still had it. 






A break from mtbing I bought road bikes because I moved to an area that was flatter than piss on a plate, then moved near to the Ridgeway and bought this. 





Trek Superfly 29’. Not sure about the big wheels but it’s a smashing bike, an ex demo model ended costing about £700. 

I need to get out on it more.


----------



## Kernow_T (1 Feb 2019)

Was at the top of the size chart on the Bizango and got the chance of a Bokor (2018 one) for only an extra £60 the next size up so plumpled for it and absolutely loving it. Bike Park Wales next week (if the missus allows).

Here's (Bokor) Junior


----------



## DCBassman (1 Feb 2019)

Gonna keep it after all and sell on the roadie. Two steel MTBs? Why not?


----------



## DCBassman (1 Feb 2019)

clid61 said:


> If I was near Tavistock I'd rip your arm off for the CB





DCBassman said:


> Gonna keep it after all and sell on the roadie. Two steel MTBs? Why not?


That's a bit more comprehensible...


----------



## Salar (1 Feb 2019)

Old School Haro Vector, currently being upgraded for cycle path use .


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2019)

Popped into AJ Cycles at Rushden Lakes.
Lovely new family owned bike shop.
I've been after a full suss E-MTB for a while, tried all motor configuration and several models.
Quite a few in CJs so after a lot of thinking and fighting my conscience I finally pulled the pin and opted for a Specialized...

 Sorry but this is as its name suggests feckin Epic I fell in love instantly..

Some may be able to spot the deliberate mistake


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2019)

My wife's new (to us) machine. Full service and deep clean. 100mm 29er XC FS bike. Shimano SLX and XT.

Her first real MTB. She currently has a quick hybrid.

Will be giving this to her for easter. I hope she likes it. It's very smart. It shall be handed over with the warning about how good hydraulic brakes are..


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2019)

Changed the fork graphics as the non drive side was scuffed a little. These arrived as I finished the bike.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Changed the fork graphics as the non drive side was scuffed a little. These arrived as I finished the bike.
> 
> View attachment 462533




Well that's a great bike to find out on, superb bargain.


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well that's a great bike to find out on, superb bargain.



The plan is gentle rides - we've got loads of off road routes (but too rough for a hybrid) to pubs for meals etc. That's my plan.. we did a lake ride in N. Wales last year and the descent back to the visitor centre was too loose for her hybrid (it's a 32c 'fast' one) - the 'teens' were fine on their MTB's but my missus hybrid was a bit too sketchy.

Rhyl pump track to get used to it whilst we are at the Caravan, and Llandegla Green is on the cards !

Fantastic bargain from Al - couldn't pass on it. Brakes and dropper bled perfectly first time. Then realised Al rides 'continental' so swapped the hoses round, and only needed a 'mini' bleed on the rear as had to re-route the hose back under the bike, losing a tiny drop of oil. BB, headset and jockey wheels re-greased.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> The plan is gentle rides - we've got loads of off road routes (but too rough for a hybrid) to pubs for meals etc. That's my plan.. we did a lake ride in N. Wales last year and the descent back to the visitor centre was too loose for her hybrid (it's a 32c 'fast' one) - the 'teens' were fine on their MTB's but my missus hybrid was a bit too sketchy.
> 
> Rhyl pump track to get used to it whilst we are at the Caravan, and Llandegla Green is on the cards !
> 
> Fantastic bargain from Al - couldn't pass on it. Brakes and dropper bled perfectly first time. Then realised Al rides 'continental' so swapped the hoses round, and only needed a 'mini' bleed on the rear as had to re-route the hose back under the bike, losing a tiny drop of oil. BB, headset and jockey wheels re-greased.



 Bloody left hand drivers. .. Hope she loves it mate


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Bloody left hand drivers. .. Hope she loves it mate



So do I. It's mint.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2019)

Old Giant Yukon, needs a bit of work, front derailleur shifter needs changing, luckily, a replacement is "in stock".


----------



## Bobbyfantastic123 (9 Jun 2019)

My two bikes ,got Diamondback Heist 0.0 for myself about year ago,but wife loved the heist bike and told me to go buy myself another as it's hers now lol, so picked up Boardman 8.8 about week ago.


----------



## iateyoubutler (9 Jun 2019)

My newest, not sure yet how much I like it


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jun 2019)

Skip to 40 seconds in. Same old 2005 hard tail Trek 8000. I see no need to invest in a new MTB. My workout is going uphill ha ha! Never been a good downhill guy in the dirt but sure helps the roadie downhill skills.

The sections I recorded myself climbing are 10 and 19 % grades so yeah!


----------



## addman100 (12 Jul 2019)

My 2001 Klein Adriot Race


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jul 2019)

addman100 said:


> My 2001 Klein Adriot Race
> View attachment 475097
> 
> 
> View attachment 475098


Ooh, now that is nice.


----------



## Goldy (17 Aug 2019)

kona fire mountain 2004 I think


----------



## JhnBssll (17 Aug 2019)

My newly built up Bianchi Methanol out on its maiden voyage this afternoon


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2019)

addman100 said:


> My 2001 Klein Adriot Race
> View attachment 475097
> 
> 
> View attachment 475098



Can I have it.... phwor !


----------



## Mrs M (23 Aug 2019)

My new Trek Roscoe 8 
Pimped and ready to roll


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Aug 2019)

Nice! I like that ^^^


----------



## southcoast (23 Aug 2019)

Meta 55


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 481441
> View attachment 481440
> View attachment 481439
> My new Trek Roscoe 8
> Pimped and ready to roll



Like that almost a fat bike with those super wide tyres


----------



## Skibird (26 Aug 2019)




----------



## ChrisEyles (26 Aug 2019)

Just finished building up a 2000 Marin Mount Vision. I've wanted one of these for a while now, but the price seems to tend to be artificially inflated by the retro market. It's not a particularly blingy or even strictly period correct build, but I still reckon it's one of the smartest full sus frames going.


----------



## ChrisEyles (26 Aug 2019)

^^^ I put up a build thread for this one over on retro bike if anyone wants to check it out: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=400588


----------



## FishFright (30 Sep 2019)

Friends reunited MY 2000 Stumpjumper FSR XC and Enduro FSR Pro


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2019)

Not really a mountain biker but I have a cheapish Cube hardtail for the odd jaunt just for a change of scenery.


----------



## MasterDabber (30 Sep 2019)

I'm normally a roadie but recently thought I'd resurrect my old Scott Sawtooth (circa 1990 I think) which was mouldering in a corner of my garage. I'd forgotten what fun it was and it's hooked me. 




I hadn't realised how many off-road possibilities ther are close to me... Swinley, Minley, Bagshot Heath, Mytchett/Tunnel Hill etc.

Anyway, I decided to treat myself and got a Calibre Bossnut. Just love it, far more capable than I'll ever be.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Sep 2019)

MasterDabber said:


> I'm normally a roadie but recently thought I'd resurrect my old Scott Sawtooth (circa 1990 I think) which was mouldering in a corner of my garage. I'd forgotten what fun it was and it's hooked me.
> View attachment 487220
> 
> I hadn't realised how many off-road possibilities ther are close to me... Swinley, Minley, Bagshot Heath, Mytchett/Tunnel Hill etc.
> ...


Snap


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

southcoast said:


> Meta 55
> 
> 
> View attachment 481449



Mine looked similar until I got my hands on it!


----------



## southcoast (1 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> Mine looked similar until I got my hands on it!
> View attachment 487365




Nice bike looks like a 2007 Meta? That model was a certain mountain biking magazine’s bike of the year back in the day. So what modifications have you got, batteries and motor?


----------



## Mrs M (1 Oct 2019)

My Trek Roscoe


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

southcoast said:


> Nice bike looks like a 2007 Meta? That model was a certain mountain biking magazine’s bike of the year back in the day. So what modifications have you got, batteries and motor?


It’s the 2008 5.5.1.
Lots of changes, personal preferences for riding style mainly.
RST handlebars on specialized stem, FSA Orbit Extreme headset, Fox Float R rear shock, Rockshox Toro forks, Mars dropper seatstem, ETC seat and some bright yellow Redneck pedals.
Oh and some Mavic 321 rims because I destroyed the original wheels in Italy.


----------



## Justinslow (4 Oct 2019)

New bikes for the kids (11 and 13) 
Bit of a bargain with Halfords deals and discounts, Kraken especially so for the money, vengeance ltd less so but will be adequate for my daughter.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Oct 2019)

Had this (well, one exactly the same) from new (about 3 years or so now), absolutely love it


----------



## Algarvecycling (9 Oct 2019)

KTM Scarp Sonic with full XTR. Only 9.2kg so very nimble.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2019)

A collection, ready for battle.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Oct 2019)

Algarvecycling said:


> View attachment 488433
> 
> 
> KTM Scarp Sonic with full XTR. Only 9.2kg so very nimble.




Very nice 

Manufacturers claimed weight is 12.9 kg for the £6699 bike


----------



## Algarvecycling (9 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Very nice
> 
> Manufacturers claimed weight is 12.9 kg for the £6699 bike



What year are you looking at? Also, the Prowler Sonic is heavier that the Scarp Sonic version - longer travel forks, beefier frame etc. 

9.2kg for 2018: https://bikeboard.cc/ktm-scarp-sonic-12-2018-ber7531

9.7kg for 2019: https://www.ktm-bike.pt/pt/loja/5351-bicicleta-ktm-scarp-sonic-29-2019-12s-detail.html

Mine was purchased here in Portugal - but my bike is a bit lighter being the Small. We weighed it at the shop without pedals. It is light for a FF. Not as light as my 6.1kg Wilier Zero6 road bike, but light.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Oct 2019)

Algarvecycling said:


> What year are you looking at? Also, the Prowler Sonic is heavier that the Scarp Sonic version - longer travel forks, beefier frame etc.
> 
> 9.2kg for 2018: https://bikeboard.cc/ktm-scarp-sonic-12-2018-ber7531
> 
> ...





Scarp sonic, no prob with the weight claim, i just read bumf and reviews.

Best i can get with a specialised epic carbon with ultra light thunder burt tubless tyres carbon seat and post plus carbon bars and carbon crank is 10.8 with light pedals fitted.

So your bike is very light indeed


----------



## Algarvecycling (9 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Scarp sonic, no prob with the weight claim, i just read bumf and reviews.
> 
> Best i can get with a specialised epic carbon with ultra light thunder burt tubless tyres carbon seat and post plus carbon bars and carbon crank is 10.8 with light pedals fitted.
> 
> So your bike is very light indeed



It is, KTM make light bikes generally at the higher end. I didn't even know they made bicycles until I saw my local shop when I moved here and it happened to be a KTM-only Dealer. 
I'm a relative MTB noob so lacking skills at this stage which makes it perhaps too fast to start racing with for me. I'm looking for a local skills coach for a lesson or two before my first race next year.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Oct 2019)

Algarvecycling said:


> It is, KTM make light bikes generally at the higher end. I didn't even know they made bicycles until I saw my local shop when I moved here and it happened to be a KTM-only Dealer.
> I'm a relative MTB noob so lacking skills at this stage which makes it perhaps too fast to start racing with for me. I'm looking for a local skills coach for a lesson or two before my first race next year.




Well you have no excuse bike wise, i love ktm stuff, got a main dealers up the road love their motorcycles


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Oct 2019)

Ktm had two teams in a 24hr xc race I did in the summer. One of the lads was a junior national champ. My 2004 Stumpy wasn't fast enough to keep up with him


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2019)

Panasonic MC 2500, going to the grocery store. 1988 model, very light Cr-Mo frame. All original, AFAIK. Just got it the other day, still working through a problem or two, but a very very, fine MTB.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Oct 2019)

Not really into mountain bikes but l do have this at our summer house in Sweden , you don't get very far on a road bike in this area


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Oct 2019)

My new Specialized turbo levo carbon
Bit loved up, going to get her dirty asap
Changed the bars, pedals and set it up tubeless, sorted the mission control app.
Roll on the weekend


----------



## AuroraSaab (14 Nov 2019)

Bought this for £30 earlier in the week. Dawes xc 1.2 which needs a bit of tlc and possibly a new front deraileur or maybe just a bit of adjustment. It has Shimano Tourney deraileurs, I think - what would be a good replacement or upgrade?


----------



## Threevok (14 Nov 2019)

Lovely bike

As for you question, it depends on what you want to do with it and how much you are willing to spend

Personally, if what you have works then keep it the same and replace like for like.

Or you could go totally mad (as I have done in the past) and upgrade the full drivetrain to 3x10 Hollowtec II


----------



## AuroraSaab (14 Nov 2019)

Thanks. I didn't think the Shimano Tourney deraileur was still available and I'm not sure what the new equivalent would be, or which others would be compatible. I haven't actually ridden it yet. The guy said it needed fixing before it could be ridden - went to pick it up in the car but then OH said he'd walk it home. He turned up on the doorstep 5 mins later and said he'd rode it home; it was fine but only half the gears worked lol. This is the spec the ad listed:





He said it had hardly been used, which I can believe. It was a £200/250 bike when new so not top spec by any means, but at £30 I don't mind spending a bit on upgrades if anyone has any views. The saddle has a tear but I already have a spare one available.


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> Thanks. I didn't think the Shimano Tourney deraileur was still available and I'm not sure what the new equivalent would be, or which others would be compatible. I haven't actually ridden it yet. The guy said it needed fixing before it could be ridden - went to pick it up in the car but then OH said he'd walk it home. He turned up on the doorstep 5 mins later and said he'd rode it home; it was fine but only half the gears worked lol. This is the spec the ad listed:
> View attachment 492883
> 
> 
> He said it had hardly been used so I don't mind spending a bit on upgrades if anyone has any views. The saddle has a tear but I already have a spare one available.



The picture slows slack cable on the top tube, so I'd just replace all gear and brake cables for now.


----------



## Threevok (14 Nov 2019)

^^^^ This

and if you still want to upgrade from the tourney stuff, perhaps replace with Shimano Altus mechs or if you want to spend a little more - Deore.

Don't let it get out of hand though


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Nov 2019)

My approach to resurrecting secondhand bikes is simply to find out what is wrong with it (often very little apart from cable adjustments and flat tyres) and just get the thing working so it will steer, stop, and you can use all the gears. I see absolutely no point whatsoever in spending money on "upgrades", just because the bike came with budget-spec components. If a bike was at the cheap end of the market, it might as well stay like that, so long as it is fully functional. There is very little to be gained from trying to improve a low end machine. You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear! Just allow yourself a little smugness for getting a bargain, and go ride the thing just as it comes.


----------



## MasterDabber (14 Nov 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> My approach to resurrecting secondhand bikes is simply to find out what is wrong with it (often very little apart from cable adjustments and flat tyres) and just get the thing working so it will steer, stop, and you can use all the gears. I see absolutely no point whatsoever in spending money on "upgrades", just because the bike came with budget-spec components. If a bike was at the cheap end of the market, it might as well stay like that, so long as it is fully functional. There is very little to be gained from trying to improve a low end machine. You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear! Just allow yourself a little smugness for getting a bargain, and go ride the thing just as it comes.


That's what I did when I dug my old Scott Sawtooth from the depths of my garage. Pumped the tyres up, adjusted gears and brakes. Cleaned up brake pads,lubricated chain...then went and rode it Went over to Swinley and rode some trails....made me want to expand my roadie riding...
then spent somemoney on FS Bossnut. Love it.


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Nov 2019)

As above, nothing wrong with a well set up and maintained Shimano Tourney groupset. It might not win you many style points if you care about that sort of thing, but in terms of functionality I don't personally think there's much to choose between Tourney/Altus/Acera/Alivio (never had anything posher than that on any of my bikes so can't compare). 

In fact the only thing I didn't like about a Tourney rear derailleur on one of my wife's bikes was that it didn't have a barrel adjuster to take up cable tension so you had to do it all with the one on the shifter. Otherwise it's all good, I doubt you'd notice much difference "upgrading" the components. 

The only thing I'd add to the above is to check the brake pads are good and replace them if they're excessively worn. 

Enjoy the bike!


----------



## Gunk (16 Nov 2019)

12 years old now, but I still love riding it.


----------



## Bonus (17 Nov 2019)

Specialized Epic 29er - 2018.

Working as an MTB guide in the Pyrenees mountains and this does me nicely :-)


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Nov 2019)

Bonus said:


> Specialized Epic 29er - 2018.
> 
> Working as an MTB guide in the Pyrenees mountains and this does me nicely :-)
> View attachment 493198



Brilliant aren't they. 
I doubt my 2018 epic will see the Alps sadly


----------



## Bonus (17 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> Brilliant aren't they.
> I doubt my 2018 epic will see the Alps sadly



I love mine. Fast, light, strong, comfortable. Everything I want in a bike!


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Nov 2019)

Today up on the Moor opposite the Cat and Fiddle. The weather was dreek.


----------



## Justinslow (24 Nov 2019)

High Lodge trail centre, Thetford Forest Suffolk/Norfolk border





Forme Ripley 001 better than I am


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2019)

Justinslow said:


> High Lodge trail centre, Thetford Forest Suffolk/Norfolk border
> View attachment 493994
> 
> 
> Forme Ripley 001 better than I am



The lad who bought my Marin nail trail a couple of months ago rides there.. 

I've never been to Theatford Forest


----------



## Justinslow (24 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> The lad who bought my Marin nail trail a couple of months ago rides there..
> 
> I've never been to Theatford Forest


It’s about 45 mins away for me, a blue run a red run and some other pits and bits and pieces and non marked routes, some good stuff through the forests over the Brandon side too.
If I try to ride around where I live it’s so claggy with mud this time of year and a little bit dull, riding through the forests is relatively clean as it’s quite sandy and free draining there and there are some lovely swoopy bermey bits


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2019)

Justinslow said:


> It’s about 45 mins away for me, a blue run a red run and some other pits and bits and pieces and non marked routes, some good stuff through the forests over the Brandon side too.
> If I try to ride around where I live it’s so claggy with mud this time of year and a little bit dull, riding through the forests is relatively clean as it’s quite sandy and free draining there and there are some lovely swoopy bermey bits




My local trail "Wakerley Woods" just boggy and puddles you can lose half a wheel in.. 

I dont mind but its the clean up after


----------



## Shadow121 (24 Nov 2019)

cuberider said:


> Charge 29"
> 
> View attachment 368142


Looks nice, long wheelbase too.


----------



## Gunk (25 Nov 2019)

Another 26er, my lads custom built Giant Trace Advanced. Great bike to ride, really quick.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> 12 years old now, but I still love riding it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 493174



Cor that look ace.


----------



## Threevok (26 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> Another 26er, my lads custom built Giant Trace Advanced. Great bike to ride, really quick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 494228



Good choice of tyre there


----------



## Brandane (28 Nov 2019)

My Trek 6500 SLR.
I bought this just because I loved the colour scheme! Then decided it was too nice to trash using it as a proper MTB (after having done most of the "7 stanes" venues around southern Scotland) so I lost a bit of weight by swapping the suspension forks for a carbon one; and converted the rim brakes to discs. Still love riding it.


----------



## Threevok (29 Nov 2019)

Brandane said:


> View attachment 494569
> 
> My Trek 6500 SLR.
> I bought this just because I loved the colour scheme! Then decided it was too nice to trash using it as a proper MTB (after having done most of the "7 stanes" venues around southern Scotland) so I lost a bit of weight by swapping the suspension forks for a carbon one; and converted the rim brakes to discs. Still love riding it.




Nice choice of mudguards. I have them on both my bikes


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2019)

Justinslow said:


> High Lodge trail centre, Thetford Forest Suffolk/Norfolk border
> View attachment 493994
> 
> 
> Forme Ripley 001 better than I am



Really like this, very nice bike


----------



## Justinslow (29 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> Really like this, very nice bike


Cheers, think it’s a 2015 bike, got it new old stock half price a year ago, reasonable kit on it, my first “proper” mountain bike, coming from terrible mountain bike “look a likes” from the 90’s (not the good ones) it feels bomb proof, which it needs to be -for my clumsiness


----------



## Richard1967 (11 Dec 2019)

2017 Trek Fuel 9.7, upgraded the drivetrain to SRAM Eagle GX, and the wheels to some Bontrager Kovees over the last couple of years


----------



## Denis99 (22 Dec 2019)

Just bought the Brother Big Brother frameset, and built up with mainly used parts.
First shakedown ride yesterday, all went well, didn't rain , must be an omen!


----------



## Gunk (22 Dec 2019)

I like that


----------



## Denis99 (22 Dec 2019)

Thanks,

just wanted a simple mtb again.

did consider a gravel bike, but felt more of an old school rigid mtb would be in better keeping with my riding style now.

Just an easy to maintain bike to ride fire roads and some simple singletrack.


----------



## Gunk (22 Dec 2019)

I agree, I’m still riding a traditional MTB


----------



## Venod (22 Dec 2019)

Just replaced the Lefty I sold with this, not ridden in anger yet, just removed the tubes, fitted some spd's and swapped the 30t chainring for a 34t


----------



## flying start (16 Jan 2020)

This is mine at the top of whinlatter forest. Custom build merida. But last time I was on it was 6years ago now it's in my garage along with the rode bike. I do plan to get out again this year.


----------



## figbat (16 Jan 2020)

Not actually ridden it yet - this is fresh from the box (ex demo).





This one I have ridden. A lot.


----------



## johnblack (17 Jan 2020)

Had this for a couple of winters now.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (5 Feb 2020)




----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> View attachment 503403




Now that's a clean garage


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> View attachment 503403


I thought you had a Carrera Vulcan?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (6 Feb 2020)

Ffoeg said:


> I thought you had a Carrera Vulcan?


yep....ive got hardtail aswell


----------



## keithmac (6 Feb 2020)

This is my lads, he's out most weekends at the local "Pump Track" with his mates.

Need to find another MTB for me as he wants to do a few days at Dalby Forrest this summer.


----------



## Gunk (6 Feb 2020)

I ride with my 14 year old son, I found him a really nice Carbon Giant Trance Advanced last year for very little money, we’ve enjoyed some good adventures together.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (7 Feb 2020)

keithmac said:


> This is my lads, he's out most weekends at the local "Pump Track" with his mates.
> 
> Need to find another MTB for me as he wants to do a few days at Dalby Forrest this summer.
> View attachment 503529


crap bike for pump tracks....get a dirt jump bike....anyone been to SKELF pump track in Edinburgh?


----------



## keithmac (9 Feb 2020)

lylecane said:


> crap bike for pump tracks....get a dirt jump bike....anyone been to SKELF pump track in Edinburgh?



He does more than just pump tracks though so it's a great all rounder..


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 Feb 2020)

Looks all right to me - slam the seat and I'd happily have a blast around a pump track on it. Mind you I ride our local one on all sorts of bike of varying degrees of appropriateness!


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Feb 2020)

Seriouly tempted to retire my 25 year old Cannondale M500, just to see what a modern MTB rides like...whats out there around 10kg without spending stupid money?


----------



## Gunk (9 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Seriouly tempted to retire my 25 year old Cannondale M500, just to see what a modern MTB rides like...whats out there around 10kg without spending stupid money?



Buy a used 10 year old CF 26er. The best bikes are under £500.


----------



## Justinitus (20 Mar 2020)

Wanted a Chameleon for a very long time, this finally turned up at Justinitus Towers a couple of weeks ago. 2020 Chameleon 29er in R spec. I really wanted the blue frame but this is growing on me  Not many miles so far, but loving it.


----------



## carpenter (20 Mar 2020)

I know colour is subjective, but that ^^^ just looks right


----------



## MonsterEnergy (21 Mar 2020)

Justinitus said:


> Wanted a Chameleon for a very long time, this finally turned up at Justinitus Towers a couple of weeks ago. 2020 Chameleon 29er in R spec. I really wanted the blue frame but this is growing on me  Not many miles so far, but loving it.
> 
> View attachment 509356


that actually looks insane...What size is the fork travel 120/130mm?


----------



## Justinitus (21 Mar 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> that actually looks insane...What size is the fork travel 120/130mm?



Thanks! It’s 120 travel


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Mar 2020)

Dusted off the FS after the wash out that's been this winter, and went for a bit of an epic on Exmoor. 24 miles & 3750ft climbing later I'm left with tired legs and a big grin.


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Mar 2020)

And took the hardtail out for the first after work ride of 2020 today. Was still too muddy for good riding, but never regret getting out on the bike 😀


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Mar 2020)

A Korean Elfama - light, rapid and great fun.


----------



## figbat (24 Mar 2020)

First ride on this. Bought in the winter in preparation for a summer of trail centre fun but that's been well-and-truly kyboshed, so rather than it gathering dust in the living room I repurposed it as an XC bike today. According to Strava it's as quick over most of the segments I ride as any other bike I have, including a gravel and XC hardtail. It was my first ever proper ride on a full-sus and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Mar 2020)

Very nice! I always find a full sus very flattering to ride both uphill and down, particularly if you're not used to it.


----------



## Javabob (20 May 2020)

The retro one, 1988 Saracen TuffTrax


----------



## figbat (20 May 2020)

Javabob said:


> View attachment 523768
> 
> The retro one, 1988 Saracen TuffTrax


I believe we are members of the same Facebook common-interest group!


----------



## Mfezela (20 May 2020)

2006 Morewood Shova ST.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 May 2020)

Just finished giving mine an update in readiness for a (now cancelled) trip to the Alps . 

Managed to find a firm that could do the graphics in the same colour as the frame, and also updated the frame graphics to Rose's current font/design. Other changes are an increase in front travel to 160mm, reverting back to Schwable rubber and a pair of Sam Pilgrim's own PilGrips.

It's gonna be a shame to get it dirty


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 May 2020)

Ffoeg said:


> Just finished giving mine an update in readiness for a (now cancelled) trip to the Alps .
> 
> Managed to find a firm that could do the graphics in the same colour as the frame, and also updated the frame graphics to Rose's current font/design. Other changes are an increase in front travel to 160mm, reverting back to Schwable rubber and a pair of Sam Pilgrim's own PilGrips.
> 
> ...



As lovely as that is they look even better when you finish your ride

Looks fantastic @Ffoeg cracking job


----------



## rogerzilla (23 May 2020)

20171216_102800 by rogerzilla, on Flickr

1994 Kona Kilauea with XT kit (and thumbshifters, yay). Resprayed in the US colour because the UK bikes were an insipid silver. Original Kona Impact allen key threaded headset, too. The complicated seal in the special slotted race was perished so I made a new one with black mastic. One brake boss added so it could take V-brakes.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> View attachment 524330
> 20171216_102800 by rogerzilla, on Flickr
> 
> 1994 Kona Kilauea with XT kit (and thumbshifters, yay). Resprayed in the US colour because the UK bikes were an insipid silver. Original Kona Impact allen key threaded headset, too. The complicated seal in the special slotted race was perished so I made a new one with black mastic. One brake boss added so it could take V-brakes.


One beautiful bicycle.


----------



## Gunk (23 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> View attachment 524330
> 20171216_102800 by rogerzilla, on Flickr
> 
> 1994 Kona Kilauea with XT kit (and thumbshifters, yay). Resprayed in the US colour because the UK bikes were an insipid silver. Original Kona Impact allen key threaded headset, too. The complicated seal in the special slotted race was perished so I made a new one with black mastic. One brake boss added so it could take V-brakes.



my BIL has just bought a very similar vintage Kona off eBay, I had a look at it during the week, it’s a minter.


----------



## rogerzilla (24 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> my BIL has just bought a very similar vintage Kona off eBay, I had a look at it during the week, it’s a minter.


I like the slightly earlier ones (91-93) best as the geometry was just perfect before they had to make them "suspension ready". I have a roadified 92 Cinder Cone and it really will do everything. We did the fastest-ever 30 mile Wednesday night circuit when I was on it!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I like the slightly earlier ones (91-93) best as the geometry was just perfect before they had to make them "suspension ready". I have a roadified 92 Cinder Cone and it really will do everything. We did the fastest-ever 30 mile Wednesday night circuit when I was on it!



+1
...had a 1991 Fire Mountain at one point... a brilliant bike.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

Panasonic Mountain-Cat 2500, a lugged frame from the 1980's. Great bike wherever it goes. On road or off road. 




I got this not long after I converted my Trek 950 into a 26" touring bicycle.




Fenders, front rack added since photo.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 May 2020)

I do like a lugged MTB frame in a large size with horizontal top tubes. That Panasonic is too big for me though!

I've spotted a couple of old-school 26" Giants over the last week, not giant in name only as these were also 23"!
One by-product of the virus is a lot of ancient stuff is getting dragged out and ridden, probably for the first time in years. I've seen quite a number of late 80's/early 90's MTB's, and quite a few old steel racers with downtube shifters, and even a couple of really old 3-speeds, including an immaculate enclosed chaincase Hercules.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 May 2020)

I saw a fluo Mt Shasta yesterday!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2020)

My carbon Rockrider from this morning.


----------



## SGG on a bike (26 May 2020)

Here's my 1995/6 GT Outpost, freshly fitted with some new rubber. It's mostly original, apart from pedals, front brake, saddle and tyres. Rides like a dream and has little use until now. Bought fairly recently for £25 - utter bargain.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 May 2020)

That's lovely & a real bargain.


----------



## SGG on a bike (26 May 2020)

Thanks. I think it’s going to be a keeper as it rides really well. I’ve only done about 100 miles on it so far, but thoroughly enjoying it. Even with the brakes, tyres etc, it still stands me in under £100.


----------



## Mr Whyte (27 May 2020)

Some lovely bikes in this thread.


----------



## Hicky (6 Jun 2020)

My Scott, 
No1’s Cube AIM race
No2’s Raleigh(him also performing a jump on his older brothers bike😮🤙).


----------



## MntnMan62 (7 Jun 2020)

It may not be new or high end or sexy, but she rides as well as any of those. I've spent a bit after I bought it to upgrade things like the fork, drivetrain, handlebars and grips, seatpost and stem and rims.


----------



## Oldbloke (14 Jun 2020)

BMC Teamelite 03 , last time it was clean..


----------



## Gunk (14 Jun 2020)

Ooohhh I like that!


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Ooohhh I like that!



Stick a Reba fork on it and that would be a superb xc bike. I like BMC bikes


----------



## Oldbloke (15 Jun 2020)

I was thinking about that, as the Reba on offer atm around 270 euros. Do you think it would make a big difference?


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Stick a Reba fork on it and that would be a superb xc bike. I like BMC bikes



Me too, the frames are beautifully finished


----------



## Brandane (17 Jun 2020)

Trek 6500 SLR has now been returned to some proper off road duties. Bought it some upgraded forks, RockShox gold air 100mm air forks; plus Avid BB7 brakes.


----------



## Oldbloke (18 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Stick a Reba fork on it and that would be a superb xc bike. I like BMC bikes





Oldbloke said:


> I was thinking about that, as the Reba on offer atm around 270 euros. Do you think it would make a big difference?


----------



## Tripster (7 Jul 2020)

My Whyte 905


----------



## carpenter (7 Jul 2020)

Cool photo. Is that how it really looked - Monochrome landscape with only the bike adding colour?


----------



## Tripster (7 Jul 2020)

carpenter said:


> Cool photo. Is that how it really looked - Monochrome landscape with only the bike adding colour?



Just took it on iphone and changed the thingy flop along the bottom 🤓


----------



## carpenter (7 Jul 2020)

Love it when you talk technical - "thingy flop"

Anyway, lovely photo


----------



## Tripster (7 Jul 2020)

I know zip about phones, cameras. I probably caught my finger on it by mistake and then saved it


----------



## Gunk (7 Jul 2020)

carpenter said:


> Cool photo. Is that how it really looked - Monochrome landscape with only the bike adding colour?



more like some iPhone trickery


----------



## Tripster (7 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> more like some iPhone trickery



As my post above confirms,🤓


----------



## Decker (10 Jul 2020)

Love my 1999 Gary Fisher Wahoo. Just replaced the complete drivetrain, as the original was worn.


----------



## Decker (8 Aug 2020)

New bike arrived yesterday 😁


----------



## Decker (8 Aug 2020)

Looks like the Gary Fisher is going on the bay, wife says we haven't enough room in the garage for 4 bikes, i was hoping to keep it and take it for a thrash once in a while 😞


----------



## MonsterEnergy (8 Aug 2020)

Decker said:


> New bike arrived yesterday 😁


That looks a really nice shiny bike, which i'm sure will be enjoyable to ride on.
Enjoy!


----------



## Decker (9 Aug 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> That looks a really nice shiny bike, which i'm sure will be enjoyable to ride on.
> Enjoy!


Thank you, first time riding on a 29er, and the difference is night & day compared to the 26" wheels on the Fisher 👍


----------



## LJR69 (15 Aug 2020)

Just been cleaned after 35 miles of off roading this week (which damn near killed me on the 30C+ humid days!)


----------



## Decker (15 Aug 2020)

LJR69 said:


> Just been cleaned after 35 miles of off roading this week (which damn near killed me on the 30C+ humid days!)
> 
> View attachment 541790


I know the feeling my friend 🥵


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Aug 2020)

I was selling for a friend this Carbon framed Specialized Epic on here last year, unfortunately there was no interest but I’ve just managed to buy it for myself!
So it’s Epic number 2 for me, first ride due on Monday, let’s see if carbon feels any different to my alloy version.


----------



## Gunk (15 Aug 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> I was selling for a friend this Carbon framed Specialized Epic on here last year, unfortunately there was no interest but I’ve just managed to buy it for myself!
> So it’s Epic number 2 for me, first ride due on Monday, let’s see if carbon feels any different to my alloy version.
> 
> View attachment 541802
> ...



You’ll enjoy it, they’re still a great mountain bike, looks like a 2009 model, a bit newer than mine.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> You’ll enjoy it, they’re still a great mountain bike, looks like a 2009 model, a bit newer than mine.
> 
> View attachment 541821


Yes it is 2009, my other is an alloy 2010 which I’ve had since new. Nothing wrong with 26ers, you’re S-Works looks fabulous!


----------



## Gunk (15 Aug 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Yes it is 2009, my other is an alloy 2010 which I’ve had since new. Nothing wrong with 26ers, you’re S-Works looks fabulous!



thanks, I’ve had it for years, it’s a bit like Triggers broom, not much of the original bike left.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (15 Aug 2020)

LJR69 said:


> Just been cleaned after 35 miles of off roading this week (which damn near killed me on the 30C+ humid days!)
> 
> View attachment 541790


Wow
that looks great
Nice bike


----------



## Badger_Boom (16 Aug 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> View attachment 525121
> 
> 
> Here's my 1995/6 GT Outpost, freshly fitted with some new rubber. It's mostly original, apart from pedals, front brake, saddle and tyres. Rides like a dream and has little use until now. Bought fairly recently for £25 - utter bargain.


I think an Outpost was what I was going to buy when I saw a Timberline with a slightly better spec on sale in the shop. Its still going and all original apart from the tyres and brake blocks.


----------



## SGG on a bike (16 Aug 2020)

That's a fine looking cycle :-). I love mine and have now pretty much made it what I want it to be. More road biased tyres with better puncture protection, rear rack and panniers, mild upgrade on the brakes and stripped and relies everything. It rides really nicely and very smooth. Love it.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (17 Aug 2020)

LJR69 said:


> Just been cleaned after 35 miles of off roading this week (which damn near killed me on the 30C+ humid days!)
> 
> View attachment 541790


Did that take you a while to save up for?
Would love a full suspension bike but to expensive


----------



## LJR69 (18 Aug 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Did that take you a while to save up for?
> Would love a full suspension bike but to expensive


I'm in the lucky category of my mortgage being paid off and kids grown up. Yeah, they are expensive but worth grabbing if and when you can.


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Aug 2020)

I managed to bag my first full sus for a total cost of £50 - obviously older and not as nice (a 1997? Marin shoreline trail), but I had a lot of fun on it around Dartmoor & Exmoor. Keep an eye on Facebook marketplace, don't be too fussy about the make/model and the odd super cheap one will pop up from someone who simply needs to free up the space. Chances are it will need some TLC and maybe new chain, brake blocks etc but look on it as a good way to improve your maintenance skills and as something you can be proud of when you've got it running nicely. 

Of course there's always the small chance an unscrupulous seller will try and shift a bit with a fatal flaw eg cracked frame, so with taking someone asking with you who knows what to look for if possible (or ask on here for help prior to taking a look!). 

Although it's a difference experience, you have just as much fun on a hardtail


----------



## weareHKR (3 Sep 2020)

My 1988 Falcon K2 - completely original just as it came out the LBS in Windemere - waiting for restoration!


----------



## weareHKR (4 Sep 2020)

My 1989/90 Saracen Tufftrax - absolutely love riding this!


----------



## SGG on a bike (4 Sep 2020)

Loving seeing the bikes in this thread. There's just something proportionally "right" about a steel framed mtb, especially when it has period tan wall tyres :-)


----------



## weareHKR (4 Sep 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> Loving seeing the bikes in this thread. There's just something proportionally "right" about a steel framed mtb, especially when it has period tan wall tyres :-)


Yeah, the old Panracer Smoke/Dart, these are starting to crack tbh but it doesn't look the same without them!


----------



## weareHKR (4 Sep 2020)

This my Specialized Rockhopper 1991


----------



## weareHKR (4 Sep 2020)

Bought this GT Rebound a while back - think it's mid 90's worked stopped at the minute!


----------



## VJOCK (4 Sep 2020)

Another vote for bird
Taken in new forest


----------



## MonsterEnergy (6 Sep 2020)

Ffoeg said:


> Just finished giving mine an update in readiness for a (now cancelled) trip to the Alps .
> 
> Managed to find a firm that could do the graphics in the same colour as the frame, and also updated the frame graphics to Rose's current font/design. Other changes are an increase in front travel to 160mm, reverting back to Schwable rubber and a pair of Sam Pilgrim's own PilGrips.
> 
> ...


Sorry this dosen't come under this thread, but what size are Sam Pilgrim's Handle bar grips.
I have brought some new ones that have a diameter of 22.2mm, and 13cm Long. But if i got some of Sam Pilgrim's would they still fit?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (6 Sep 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> My newest, not sure yet how much I like it
> View attachment 470173
> View attachment 470174


have you sold it yet?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Sep 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Sorry this dosen't come under this thread, but what size are Sam Pilgrim's Handle bar grips.
> I have brought some new ones that have a diameter of 22.2mm, and 13cm Long. But if i got some of Sam Pilgrim's would they still fit?


Grips are all made to fit the same standard size bar. 
Those green Pilgrips have been moved to my hardtail, and I've got Deathgrips on the full sus now. Easy on, easy off 👍


----------



## MonsterEnergy (7 Sep 2020)

Ffoeg said:


> Grips are all made to fit the same standard size bar.
> Those green Pilgrips have been moved to my hardtail, and I've got Deathgrips on the full sus now. Easy on, easy off 👍


So in other words, they will fit any size handle bars?


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2020)

1995 M500


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> So in other words, they will fit any size handle bars?



We have told you this in the other thread many times. Standard size.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (7 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> We have told you this in the other thread many times. Standard size.


Yep. Only asking
Don't remember everything


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Sep 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Yep. Only asking
> Don't remember everything


Pilgrips are sold out anyhoo. They usually are with demand far outstripping supply. 
You gotta be quick!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Sep 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> 1995 M500
> View attachment 545930


Tidy


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2020)

dan_bo said:


> Tidy


Cheers had some real fun on the 'crackendale' this summer


----------



## Gunk (10 Sep 2020)

My 2007 S Works Epic, I’d just proved to my 15 year old son that I can still pop a wheelie


----------



## weareHKR (9 Oct 2020)

Converted from triple to single narrow/wide 48T.
Personally, I think it looks a lot tidier with no front mech!


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 Oct 2020)

^ liked cause it does look cool - though I love my granny ring far too much to give up my triple. 

With those tyres I'm guessing you're not doing much off road climbing though, in which case I'll bet the gearing works out nicely!


----------



## weareHKR (10 Oct 2020)

ChrisEyles said:


> ^ liked cause it does look cool - though I love my granny ring far too much to give up my triple.
> 
> With those tyres I'm guessing you're not doing much off road climbing though, in which case I'll bet the gearing works out nicely!


Yes, I was given this Hybrid some months ago in rather a sorry state to ''fix up'' for a friend. Obviously never seen a drop of lubrication anywhere or any sort of maintenance tbh.
So, when I told him it needed new chainrings, chain, freewheel, BB, tyres tubes, cables, brake blocks etc, etc he decided to scrap it.
As I was looking for a 29er for rides out with the wife on the cycle paths, towpaths, I thought this would fit the bill nicely. So only cost me a couple beers to buy & probably spent around £200/£250 to get it back into shape. As I live in Hull which is completely flat apart from the odd road bridge here & there, going single upfront was a no brainer really, although I wish I had gone 52T chainring.
I was hoping for a narrow/wide oval tbh but couldn't find anyone doing them in that size!
All I need is a better saddle, this specialized one is terrible, so if anyone has any thoughts on a Hybrid saddle?


----------



## flake99please (10 Oct 2020)

Trek Farley 9.6


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Oct 2020)

flake99please said:


> Trek Farley 9.6
> View attachment 551513


Oooh! Those big tyres have got me thinking, what size are they? Currently on 2.1 conti Racekings and not great in the mud, of which there is a lot of at the moment!


----------



## flake99please (10 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Oooh! Those big tyres have got me thinking, what size are they? Currently on 2.1 conti Racekings and not great in the mud, of which there is a lot of at the moment!



27.5 x 4.5


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Oct 2020)

flake99please said:


> 27.5 x 4.5


Mmm, might not have the clearance for those?, will try and find out. Its a 90s Cannondale rigid.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Dec 2020)

-2 freezing fog ride around local trail centre, the dirt was freezing on the bike.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Dec 2020)

Since changed to 1x10 set up


----------



## Nibor (21 Dec 2020)

New to me On One Inbred 29er with hub gear and rigid forks




Just one major issue




Easily fixed


----------



## weareHKR (22 Dec 2020)

Nibor said:


> Just one major issue
> Easily fixed



I really like that ... 
Of course, you've totally ruined it now...


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

remote trails to the cliffs on Cape Cod


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Dec 2020)

Justinslow said:


> -2 freezing fog ride around local trail centre, the dirt was freezing on the bike.
> 
> View attachment 564345
> 
> ...


Cool, i have the same problem


----------



## Rusty Nails (30 Dec 2020)

My Whyte 901. Built from a frame off Gumtree and a front wheel off eBay, everything else was in the shed. I have ridden it just once since I got a gravel bike a year ago but I hope to use it for some cross country next year


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> My Whyte 901. Built from a frame off Gumtree and a front wheel off eBay, everything else was in the shed. I have ridden it just once since I got a gravel bike a year ago but I hope to use it for some cross country next year


another 1/2 clip man!


----------



## Rusty Nails (30 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> another 1/2 clip man!



I'm so boring I have 1/2 clips on all my bikes, including my road and gravel bikes. Never have a problem with them on or off-road.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I'm so boring I have 1/2 clips on all my bikes, including my road and gravel bikes. Never have a problem with them on or off-road.


👍 I did too (3) but recently strayed. now just on 1. the hybrid. love them. been using cleated on the rd bike 2yrs? & the MTB got new flats beg. of October. 1/2 clips are better I think but using cold weather boots now & I wanted to see if flats were better w/ them. there's more foot movement getting set, but they do stay put once you find the spot. the Trek FX rocks w/ 40mm studded tires & those 1/2 clips & barmitts. it's a fun winter ride. the 1/2 clips have just the right combination of attachment & freedom











EDIT: just got toe clip covers for rides like this. not sure why I posted in this thread tho, that was a ride on a "hybrid". Oops, my bad


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jan 2021)

Today’s ride, my second on my Christmas present! I’m very new at this and quite rubbish but you can see from my grin how much I’m loving it! 

Trek Marlin 6 in XS


----------



## Gunk (9 Jan 2021)

Love the colour, almost Bianchi Celeste, and your shoes match!


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Love the colour, almost Bianchi Celeste, and your shoes match!



Thank you for noticing


----------



## Gunk (9 Jan 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Thank you for noticing



It's my feminine side coming out, I notice stuff like that. Nice gilet as well!


----------



## rockyroller (30 Jan 2021)

gone is the bare ground, so before I bust something ... finally got around to mounting the 2" studded tires













while I was at it I realized the 3 bolts holding the plywood rack on, were loose. 2 tightened up OK but the one in the middle needed a cpl washers & a nut. gave it another thin coat of polyurethane too. brushed a little on the new washers & nut too


----------



## Acekid (31 Jan 2021)

Here is my built from scratch Kona Hei Hei race. 2016 frame, built up with new everything else! 1x 11speed, mix of Shimano XT, XTR and SLX brakes, Spank stem and vibrocore bars, Stans Arch wheelset...I love it!


----------



## MntnMan62 (31 Jan 2021)

Acekid said:


> Here is my built from scratch Kona Hei Hei race. 2016 frame, built up with new everything else! 1x 11speed, mix of Shimano XT, XTR and SLX brakes, Spank stem and vibrocore bars, Stans Arch wheelset...I love it!
> View attachment 571380



Looks fantastic. I bet it's a blast to ride. Trail/All mountain?


----------



## weareHKR (1 Feb 2021)

Acekid said:


> Here is my built from scratch Kona Hei Hei race. 2016 frame, built up with new everything else! 1x 11speed, mix of Shimano XT, XTR and SLX brakes, Spank stem and vibrocore bars, Stans Arch wheelset...I love it!


WOW... that's awesome...


----------



## Acekid (2 Feb 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> Looks fantastic. I bet it's a blast to ride. Trail/All mountain?


Only 100mm travel front and back, so not all out like some, but I'm too old and knackered for big jumps, this is great for fast and flowing trails.


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Feb 2021)

What size wheels? Aluminum or carbon. I'm getting up in years and have been thinking about a new bike that will treat my aching joints kindly. I could see this frame in aluminum, with coil over rear shock and a coil front fork. XT drivetrain and brakes. I love Konas. And this bike looks like the perfect ticket for the trails near my house.


----------



## weareHKR (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> while I was at it I realized the 3 bolts holding the plywood rack on, were loose. 2 tightened up OK but the one in the middle needed a cpl washers & a nut. gave it another thin coat of polyurethane too. brushed a little on the new washers & nut too
> View attachment 571304


Nice looking bike.
I would have countersunk the bolts into the plywood tho!


----------



## Beespoke (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

weareHKR said:


> I would have countersunk the bolts into the plywood tho!


thanks, that would have been a nice touch! I was toying with the idea of using a hole saw & jig saw to cut out some voids to make it lighter. but was undecided about the pattern to use. but then thought that I wouldn't be able to make it look nice or that the effort wouldn't be worth it. plus I had already made a significant racket in the basement, just getting that far. I agree there's some potential there. I've seen some nice DIY wood racks & even baskets on the internet


----------



## carpenter (2 Feb 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Nice looking bike.
> I would have countersunk the bolts into the plywood tho!



I thought it was deliberate to "echo" the look of the studded tyres


----------



## Acekid (3 Feb 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> What size wheels? Aluminum or carbon. I'm getting up in years and have been thinking about a new bike that will treat my aching joints kindly. I could see this frame in aluminum, with coil over rear shock and a coil front fork. XT drivetrain and brakes. I love Konas. And this bike looks like the perfect ticket for the trails near my house.


Its a 29er, aluminium frame, its got xt rear mech and xtr shifter, went for new SLX brakes with uprated ice tech pads and rotors....


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2021)

meanwhile, 43 days later ...




it would be a 1st, if the MTB's studded tires get ridden only once this year. the hybrid has already been out several times in legit winter weather. had to search out the ice a cpl days ago w/ this bike & I found some. but once the ice is gone, we'll be back to the Riddlers pronto


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Mar 2021)

Oh go on then... 1995 M500, USA made, but now ST/SLX 10 speed.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Oh go on then... 1995 M500, USA made, but now ST/SLX 10 speed.


that looks like a nice hard packed beach to ride on!


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that looks like a nice hard packed beach to ride on!


Yeah, some great ones on the north coast of Anglesey, photo was on Traeth Bychan


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Mar 2021)

My 2010 GT Avalanche, exploring some new trails at the weekend


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Mar 2021)

A pic of my 2009 Specialized Epic from today’s ride.


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> A pic of my 2009 Specialized Epic from today’s ride.
> View attachment 579991



Lovely bike, I’ve got the 2007 version.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Mar 2021)

Bought these two down here a couple of weeks ago. Scott Navaho and a Cube LTD PRO. The Cube is 2016 and the Scott rather earlier. Scott didn't need much doing but the Cube needed a new chain, cassette and tyres. It's has hydraulic discs by Stroher, a make I've not come across before. We've got a Decathlon not too far away so tyres and chain came from there.
The Scott was £70 and the Cube £90.


----------



## weareHKR (23 Mar 2021)

Even in that condition, the Cube would have cost 3 times that over here...


----------



## Cycleops (23 Mar 2021)

weareHKR said:


> Even in that condition, the Cube would have cost 3 times that over here...


Yes, you can get some bargains here. Even so I know the guy selling it was cheating me as I always get the 'obruni' price. 
MTBs are popular here, not so road bikes, I bought a lovely vintage 1981 aluminium Italian Alan for just £40 not long ago, unfortunately too small for me do I don't know what to do with it. Posted on CC before but here it is again in case you didn't see it:


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (23 Mar 2021)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 580103



Snap! Albeit one year apart


----------



## Stevec047 (19 Apr 2021)

I have only been into MTB'ing for a couple of years so bought a second hand Specialized Rockhopper 26" just to test the water.

Let's just say I loved it so much I have ended up snapping my mates arm off for a Genesis Tarn 29"er

The Specialized has yet to be retired as my 8yr old now has it and loving mucking about on it.


----------



## jonnysnorocket (23 May 2021)

My first steel hardtail build..... Pace rc 127, hunt trail wide wheels, Slx 12 spd (very impressed) & pike 130mm, still some tweaking to be done, but so far..... love it 🤗🤗


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 May 2021)

Bought this 2010 Marin attack trail cheap off the 'bay last year - needed a fair bit of work and just now all finished and ready to go 😎

Only taken it on easy local stuff so far, looking forward to giving it a proper run at Cwmcarn/Afan soon.


----------



## Baldy (23 May 2021)




----------



## rockyroller (24 May 2021)

Baldy said:


> loaded MTB


wow, look at that! where ya goin'?


----------



## Baldy (24 May 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow, look at that! where ya goin'?


That didn't quite go according to Plan. | CycleChat Cycling Forum


----------



## kayakerles (29 May 2021)

I have 3 rides... a nice hybrid (Trek FX 7.6) a 1970's Schwinn Super Sport (now a single speed with a flip-flop hub) and my fave of the bunch,



my old school 1998 Bianchi Ocelot mountain bike. It's my one bike that can take me everywhere. If I could only keep one, this would be my keeper.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 May 2021)

kayakerles said:


> my old school 1998 Bianchi Ocelot mountain bike. It's my one bike that can take me everywhere. If I could only keep one, this would be my keeper.



Yep, Steel, no suspension, and looks like it's 26". Ticks all the boxes in my book for a no-nonsense versatile bike. Can't help thinking Bianchi were jumping on the bandwagon a bit though as MTB's aren't really their genre. Still, if it does the job then it does the job.


----------



## kayakerles (30 May 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Yep, Steel, no suspension, and looks like it's 26". Ticks all the boxes in my book for a no-nonsense versatile bike. Can't help thinking Bianchi were jumping on the bandwagon a bit though as MTB's aren't really their genre. Still, if it does the job then it does the job.


Right you are,SDJ ~ 26” tires. I now have semi-road tires on it, though wide. So I can comfortably ride around the neighborhood on it, next to Parkways, on clean, muddy, or rocky trails, anywhere! Friday I got to ride on a Parkway that parallels a creek (Rock Creek Parkway) that is still closed Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays for pandemic freedom. Here it is, sans motor vehicles. (I also agree on the Bianchi comment)


----------



## 3narf (12 Apr 2022)

I had an hour at Croft park yesterday.

2017 Ragley Piglet


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Apr 2022)

'X' marks the spot on Anglesey


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2022)

vary rarely ridden now, potentially for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Threevok (14 Apr 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 639966
> 
> vary rarely ridden now, potentially for sale if anyone is interested



So tempted, but i'm trying to get rid of one bike, not inherit another


----------



## AndyRM (14 Apr 2022)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Yep, Steel, no suspension, and looks like it's 26". Ticks all the boxes in my book for a no-nonsense versatile bike. Can't help thinking Bianchi were jumping on the bandwagon a bit though as MTB's aren't really their genre. Still, if it does the job then it does the job.


Bianchi pretty much invented the MTB for the Italian army...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (15 Apr 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Bianchi pretty much invented the MTB for the Italian army...



Interesting observation, not a story I was familiar with at all.


----------



## keithmac (15 Apr 2022)

I thought they were an evolution of the BMX?.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2022)

Surely invented in Orange County CA wasn't they?


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2022)

Modern versions, sure. But Bianchi had created a folding MTB with suspension way before Gary Fisher was even born.

Info and gubbins here: https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1911-bianchi-military-folding-bicycle/


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Apr 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Surely invented in Orange County CA wasn't they?


There are people who argue that bikes adapted for cross country have been around well before then. But the Californians popularised it and gave it a name.
Here in the UK the Rough Stuff Fellowship started in the 1950s to encourage off-road riding.


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Apr 2022)

It's too small for me, get back ache after half an hour


----------



## buzz22 (22 Apr 2022)

My 1995 Apollo Kosciusko- rigid, steel frame, upgraded from 7 speed Shimano Altus to later model 9 speed Deore components. 
I replaced the original cantilever brakes with "V" brakes and popped on some wider tyres.
My favourite feature though is the very 90's marbled paintwork.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Apr 2022)

buzz22 said:


> View attachment 641221
> 
> My 1995 Apollo Kosciusko- rigid, steel frame, upgraded from 7 speed Shimano Altus to later model 9 speed Deore components.
> I replaced the original cantilever brakes with "V" brakes and popped on some wider tyres.
> ...



That's nice, and same year as my Cannondale M500 further up the post. Rigid MTB's are great bikes!


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 Apr 2022)

Here's my 2000 Marin Mount Vision. 

Things might have moved on a long way in the MTB world since then, but it's still a lovely bike to ride.


----------



## 8mph (22 Apr 2022)

The Cove Handjob, on Dartmoor earlier this year






and the Dawes Countryman, Dartmoor again last weekend


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Apr 2022)

ChrisEyles said:


> Here's my 2000 Marin Mount Vision.
> 
> Things might have moved on a long way in the MTB world since then, but it's still a lovely bike to ride.
> 
> View attachment 641280



Wow! What a pic ... and a lovely MTB.


----------



## buzz22 (22 Apr 2022)

Inspired by the amazing scenery others have posted I thought I'd share this one again.
It's a track called "Blair Witch" in the Royal National Park in Sydney (just down the road from me).
This is pre-upgrades on my bike.


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Apr 2022)

buzz22 said:


> View attachment 641329
> 
> Inspired by the amazing scenery others have posted I thought I'd share this one again.
> It's a track called "Blair Witch" in the Royal National Park in Sydney (just down the road from me).
> This is pre-upgrades on my bike.


Cool, that looks like Casuarina woodland - great for Yellow-tailed black cockatoo


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2022)

Another one of the old Cannondale on Anglesey


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Apr 2022)

Cannondales on tour, waiting for the ferry. Light blue one is 20 years old and dark one is one of the last made in the USA.


----------



## FishFright (26 Apr 2022)

Specialized FSR Enduro at Penmachno , best day's riding for many a year.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2022)

FishFright said:


> Specialized FSR Enduro at Penmachno , best day's riding for many a year.
> View attachment 641991



Has it dried out yet. Was a river/waist high bog in October


----------



## FishFright (26 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Has it dried out yet. Was a river/waist high bog in October



Most of it was bone dry ! But still wet in places ofc.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2022)

FishFright said:


> Most of it was bone dry ! But still wet in places ofc.



A few of us vanished into a deep bog of doom at speed. Stopped us dead.


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Apr 2022)

Just back from a couple of days riding at Afan on my 2010 Marin Attack Trail.


























Really enjoyed the mix of trails there, some lovely views too.


----------



## Baldy (1 May 2022)

Here's one.




And my other bike.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Surely invented in Orange County CA wasn't they?



Maybe Marin.


----------



## nickb (7 May 2022)

2001 Gary Fisher Sugar 1




Until a few days back it hadn't been ridden for some years as I switched to a gravel bike, but I dug it out from the back of the garage and put a bit of WD40 into the gear shifters to free them up and took it out for a spin. Absolutely loved it and dunno why I stopped riding it!


----------



## FishFright (8 Jul 2022)

The old Specialized Enduro (2001) got retired and replaced by this sprightly young (2009?) Orange 5 build. It's much more fun to ride. Pictured at a very toasty Penmachno yesterday.


----------



## Legs (22 Jul 2022)

2007 Giant Anthem X2. Love it still!


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2022)

Never owned a MTB. Only ridden one a couple of times despite doing road cycling for past ten years. I live in an area good for MTB and a suggestion from friends to do the King Alfred Way down South next week tipped me over the edge. 

I already own two Decathlon road bikes and they have been excellent so it was a logical port of call





For those interested in such matters, it is a Rockrider Race 740


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Never owned a MTB. Only ridden one a couple of times despite doing road cycling for past ten years. I live in an area good for MTB and a suggestion from friends to do the King Alfred Way down South next week tipped me over the edge.
> 
> I already own two Decathlon road bikes and they have been excellent so it was a logical port of call
> 
> ...



I have an earlier Rockrider. Good bikes.


----------



## Legs (19 Aug 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Never owned a MTB. Only ridden one a couple of times despite doing road cycling for past ten years. I live in an area good for MTB and a suggestion from friends to do the King Alfred Way down South next week tipped me over the edge.
> 
> I already own two Decathlon road bikes and they have been excellent so it was a logical port of call
> 
> For those interested in such matters, it is a Rockrider Race 740


That is a lovely looking bike, @nickyboy . How did you find the KAW?

I've only just got back into riding my MTB. I've taken my two sons to Cannock Chase a few times over the holidays. Problem is, 9yo has outgrown his Frog 62, and 5yo struggles on the trails with his singlespeed Islabike Cnoc 14. Looking to do trail centre hire of a 20" Trek Roscoe for 5yo next time we go, but 9yo is too tall for them to hire out a child's bike, and £28 is a bit steep for 3 hours for a hardtail for him...


----------



## figbat (19 Aug 2022)

New one in the stable. Titus El Viajero 29er.


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> View attachment 657941
> New one in the stable. Titus El Viajero 29er.



Thats rather splendid... I've a hankering for a Ti hardtail but I'd have to lose my hartail Bianchi to make way for one and its also lovely, so I'd be spending a lot of money to swap a nice bike for a nice bike  This photo makes me think it might be worth it though  Maybe in a few years time... 😄


----------



## figbat (19 Aug 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> Thats rather splendid... I've a hankering for a Ti hardtail but I'd have to lose my hartail Bianchi to make way for one and its also lovely, so I'd be spending a lot of money to swap a nice bike for a nice bike  This photo makes me think it might be worth it though  Maybe in a few years time... 😄



This will replace my ageing carbon hardtail - I’ve fancied a Ti bike for a while and P-X had this as an ex-demo bike for a significant discount.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2022)




----------



## jowwy (19 Aug 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> Thats rather splendid... I've a hankering for a Ti hardtail but I'd have to lose my hartail Bianchi to make way for one and its also lovely, so I'd be spending a lot of money to swap a nice bike for a nice bike  This photo makes me think it might be worth it though  Maybe in a few years time... 😄



Go on john…..you know you must have it, i dare you lol


----------



## ruffers (19 Aug 2022)




----------



## chriswoody (20 Aug 2022)

My new Sonder Frontier. An aluminium hardtail 29er, with a full SRAM NX 1x12 groupset, RockShox Recon forks and rounded off with DMR V12 pedals and a Brooks Cambium saddle. I've bought it specifically for a bit of fun and with an eye on some more demanding off-road Bikepacking in the coming summers


----------



## nickyboy (21 Aug 2022)

Legs said:


> That is a lovely looking bike, @nickyboy . How did you find the KAW?
> 
> I've only just got back into riding my MTB. I've taken my two sons to Cannock Chase a few times over the holidays. Problem is, 9yo has outgrown his Frog 62, and 5yo struggles on the trails with his singlespeed Islabike Cnoc 14. Looking to do trail centre hire of a 20" Trek Roscoe for 5yo next time we go, but 9yo is too tall for them to hire out a child's bike, and £28 is a bit steep for 3 hours for a hardtail for him...



I'm heading north having just completed KAW. It was very tough to complete in three and a half days
It's marketed as a gravel bike experience but it really isn't. The reality is a hard tail is much better and in less than optimal weather I think a gravel bike would be impossible


----------



## Legs (22 Aug 2022)

Legs said:


> I've only just got back into riding my MTB. I've taken my two sons to Cannock Chase a few times over the holidays. Problem is, 9yo has outgrown his Frog 62, and 5yo struggles on the trails with his singlespeed Islabike Cnoc 14. Looking to do trail centre hire of a 20" Trek Roscoe for 5yo next time we go, but 9yo is too tall for them to hire out a child's bike, and £28 is a bit steep for 3 hours for a hardtail for him...


Just checked on trekbikes.com and they say there that a 24" Roscoe is suited to riders up to 150cm (Andrew is 148cm), and Cannock Chase Cycle Centre have confirmed that their size guide, which is accompanied with 





was incorrect. Looks like we'll be hiring two bikes for the little people next time


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## AndyRM (1 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 659609



That's lush, where about are you?


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> That's lush, where about are you?



Taken at Moelfre Anglesey a while back.


----------



## ade towell (20 Sep 2022)

My 1st full suspension mtb, 3 rides in and already the most fun I've had on a bike


----------



## Legs (20 Sep 2022)

Having re-discovered my Giant Anthem a few months back, I found myself doing some work in Shropshire this morning, so it would have been rude not to have taken the MTB up around the Long Mynd for an early, extended lunch break. Oh my goodness, that was a lot of fun! Except that I need to get a shock pump onto my rear shock, because the lockout was very ineffectual and I was pogo-ing all the way up the Burway 
https://www.strava.com/activities/7837822496


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Sep 2022)

I’m sure I’ve posted pics before but thought I’d post another of my 2009 Specialized Epic Carbon. Cleaned and polished on Monday then decided to go for a ride, first ride on it this year, it’s pretty dirty again🙈


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Oct 2022)

Just treated my trusty 2010 GT Avalanche to some shiny "new" parts - a mixed SLX/XT groupset, some nicer wheels and fresh grips. 






Going to take it for a thrashing tomorrow! 

I'm quite disproportionately pleased with the routing of the rear brake hose, dropper and rear shifter housing:


----------



## ruffers (14 Oct 2022)

ChrisEyles said:


> Just treated my trusty 2010 GT Avalanche to some shiny "new" parts - a mixed SLX/XT groupset, some nicer wheels and fresh grips.
> 
> View attachment 664583
> 
> ...



Enjoy


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Oct 2022)

ruffers said:


> Enjoy


Cheers, will do! Although it's a pretty bog standard cross country hardtail, something about it really works for me, it's one of those bikes that just feel "right" and handle just how you want them to. 

Have tried a few other modern hardtails and decided I'd much rather spruce this one up than swap.


----------



## ruffers (14 Oct 2022)

ChrisEyles said:


> Cheers, will do! Although it's a pretty bog standard cross country hardtail, something about it really works for me, it's one of those bikes that just feel "right" and handle just how you want them to.
> 
> Have tried a few other modern hardtails and decided I'd much rather spruce this one up than swap.



That’s the beauty of bikes.

No right or wrong and each to their own. 

Really nice bike


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Oct 2022)

Very true!


----------



## ShawnBikes (15 Oct 2022)

Here is me next to my 2011 Trek Marlin 29er. It's a big bike. I'm a big guy - 6'5" tall. People call me Sasquatch or Shawnsquatch haha.

I bought this bike in 2013 but it had never been ridden so I'm the first owner. To be honest, it still rides like new. I hope to get a lot more miles of it.

I'm riding 100 miles on it tomorrow on a local rail trail!


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Oct 2022)

I really need to get the old M500 out this winter, not seen much use this year so far. Brake blocks are wafer thin so they need changing first.


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Oct 2022)

This is my custom built Scott LT700 tuned bike with Durace drive and Hope hubs, brakes and trick bits.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2022)

My 2001 Schwinn Rocket 88, in the same state as @ShawnBikes , but about 300 miles farther north, in the middle part of Illinois, at Comlara Park, on the shores of Evergreen Lake. A very extensive trail network and active MTB club (CORBA) here.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

I'll get my mitts on one of these one day .... and 9kg for an mtb


----------



## AndyRM (1 Dec 2022)

Dammmmnnnnn...


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Dec 2022)

Cannondale lefty F2 carbon , never bothered about the maintenance routine for the fork. Have a old Rush full suspension with the lefty fork never been sent away for service . Think it's because it's upside down compared to the way most forks are set up.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Friday at 12:19)

.... beach riding on Anglesey, it's the business!


----------



## Mburton1993 (Friday at 12:58)

My big and daft Apollo Evade I bought last September, worth every penny of 20 quid.






I do like it though.


----------

